# Wolfwood Across The Country!!!



## MaeJae

Thanks... I let my Son take it Canoeing...








It really got a workout!

Although it worked better as an oar if you used it up-side-down!!!

















MaeJae


----------



## campmg

The Staff liked the water so much, I took it on our cruise. Here you see us in Catalina Island. Glad I had it before the dogs got to it.


----------



## egregg57

The Staff at Loon Mountain.....She's EEeEeEEEVVvVvIIIllLLl!!!!!!


----------



## MaeJae

My Dogs loved it too!!!

Sorry, I think there are some chew marks in it...
But Wolfie is a dog owner, she will understand.







won't she???










MaeJae


----------



## egregg57

Aww They like it!!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon

You people are all nuts...
It's good to be home.


----------



## PDX_Doug

I really had to cash in a few markers to pull this off.
I sure hope Wolfie appreciates the effort and not inconsiderable expense we are all going to!

March 1, 2001, Tyco Crater, The Moon
The Wolfwood staff is discovered during a hush-hush government mission to find the source of strange, but massive energy beams being detected in the North Eastern portion of The United States. The origin of the source... The Moon!









July 26, 2007 - An undisclosed location on The Moon
After many years of misuse and exploitation, and at considerable personal risk, PDX_Doug is finally able to return the Staff of Wolfwood to it's rightful home. A quiet calm envelopes The Earth... Peace and goodwill rule the day!









No need for thanks... It's just part of the job!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57

OMG!!! Ha!!!!

* ROTFLMAO!!!*


----------



## campmg

Doug, you're too funny.


----------



## Camping Fan

The staff made an appearance at Spring Training in Lakeland, FL in March 2007 and helped Detroit Tiger Brandon Inge hit a double and a triple against the Phillies.


----------



## MaeJae

Staff is sooooo great and helpful
and just all around AWESOME....

Everyone just loves Staff! What a unique personality Staff has!









MaeJae


----------



## Camping Fan

The secret behind Old Faithful is finally revealed - the Staff of Wolfwood!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Pa! For the last time, would you please put that danged thing down before I whack you upside the head with it!









On a recent family vacation to Italy, the obvious influence of the staff on architecture worldwide became painfully obvious. In this case - The Leaning Staff of Pisa - that influence was not for the better...









AARRRGGGHHHH!!! It's everywhere!
Please! Just make it go away!!!


----------



## MaeJae

Speaking of everywhere! Here I am at a gathering of friends and 
WHO shows up... Yup... Staff!

Staff really enjoyed cheering me on!!!

...talk about peer pressure!










MaeJae


----------



## egregg57

Okay the Bar HAS Been raised!!!! Where will the Staff Of Wolfwood end up next?


----------



## 4ME

Funny stuff!
I really like the space odyssey one.


----------



## MaeJae

PLEASE!!!!... Don't run away!!!!

I am looking for the one who is named Wolfwood....
Have you seen her?


----------



## Northern Wind

Those are really good!
I love the Africa one! The braids are perfect!

Steve


----------



## campmg

That MaeJae really gets around too.


----------



## PDX_Doug

The Staff falls into very wrong hands!


















Happy Trails,
Doug

(Hey! Somebody had to do it! Right?)


----------



## PDX_Doug

What *The Staff of Wolfwood* may look like after Wolfie Returns!...










I'm sorry Eric... There is nothing I can do for you this time.


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Can someone hook me up with the staff picture? I have a couple ideas...


----------



## z-family




----------



## mountainlady56

This is TOO FUNNY!!








Darlene


----------



## Acadia Hiker

I really don't know what this is all about, but I had to join in the fun. Anyone care to explain?









For all you LOTR fans...










More to come if I find the time (and I'm sure I will!)...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

*The little rascal traded Judi's pickup in!*
(couldn't figure out how to make pic bigger)


----------



## mountainlady56

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> *The little rascal traded Judi's pickup in!*
> (couldn't figure out how to make pic bigger)










If THIS really happened, I'm afraid "the little rascal" would become kindling wood!!








Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug

Another example of the wide ranging influence of The Staff is found...










Scary, eh?!?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae

Wow.... that's all I can say, is WOW!!!

What a great baby sitter Staff was for my 10y.o. 
At the beach Staff kept her busy!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

MaeJae said:


> Wow.... that's all I can say, is WOW!!!
> 
> What a great baby sitter Staff was for my 10y.o.
> At the beach Staff kept her busy!


the staff is a SHE?????????????


----------



## skippershe

MaeJae!
That one definitely got a major laugh out of me!


----------



## MaeJae

Um ... it's just Staff! ...hello?!?

We don't call you "The" Doxie/ The MaeJae/ The PDX/ The Rob.... Do we???









I've never asked Staff if she was a she or he was a he???








I just know that Staff is AWESOME!!!

MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug

Hey, Staff is Staff. To assign such trivialities as gender, is to marginalize all that is great and good about Staff!









Happy Trails,
Doug

(I'm beginning to think I am going to need a lot of therapy after this one!







)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

PDX_Doug said:


> Hey, Staff is Staff. To assign such trivialities as gender, is to marginalize all that is great and good about Staff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> (I'm beginning to think I am going to need a lot of therapy after this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


A shot of penicillin will usually clear staph right up....oh, wait...you said staff.

Tim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

MaeJae said:


> Um ... it's just Staff! ...hello?!?
> 
> We don't call you "The" Doxie/ The MaeJae/ The PDX/ The Rob.... Do we???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never asked Staff if she was a she or he was a he???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just know that Staff is AWESOME!!!
> 
> MaeJae


please pardon my ignorance!


----------



## egregg57

PDX_Doug said:


> Hey, Staff is Staff. To assign such trivialities as gender, is to marginalize all that is great and good about Staff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> (I'm beginning to think I am going to need a lot of therapy after this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )











Its good to be the Staff!!


----------



## MaeJae

Near or Far, wherever you are, Staff will rescue you!

Noisy neighbors at the CG? ...no problem!
Barking dog? ... Be right there!
Are there leaves on my slide? ...I'll check!
Board kids?... Not while I'm around!
Clogged black tank(DD/DS made a TP baseball) ?... No worries!

*WOW! See I told you Staff was awesome!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

MaeJae said:


> Near or Far, wherever you are, Staff will rescue you!
> 
> Noisy neighbors at the CG? ...no problem!
> Barking dog? ... Be right there!
> Are there leaves on my slide? ...I'll check!
> Board kids?... Not while I'm around!
> Clogged black tank(DD/DS made a TP baseball) ?... No worries!
> 
> *WOW! See I told you Staff was awesome!


what program did you use to get that fake background around the staff???


----------



## MaeJae

Program?
It wasn't a program. We were driving down a country road and 
we saw Staff. We stopped and asked if we could snap a picture. 
Staff always stops for pictures!

MaeJae


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

MaeJae said:


> Program?
> It wasn't a program. We were driving down a country road and
> we saw Staff. We stopped and asked if we could snap a picture.
> Staff always stops for pictures!
> 
> MaeJae


such a well mannered young staffer now isn't he?!


----------



## 4ME

I hope this thread keeps going!
I look for it daily.
It has to be the funniest one yet.
I can only hope for some revenge when Wolfwood returns.


----------



## MaeJae

3ME said:


> I hope this thread keeps going!
> I look for it daily.
> It has to be the funniest one yet.
> I can only hope for some *revenge* when Wolfwood returns.


----------



## pjb2cool

MaeJae said:


> I hope this thread keeps going!
> I look for it daily.
> It has to be the funniest one yet.
> I can only hope for some *revenge* when Wolfwood returns.











[/quote]

OMG...you guys are great...I love reading this thread, every day I look forward to watching the journey of staff...Can't wait for the revenge sequel!!!


----------



## 'Ohana

I suppose *STAFF *could be one of the !! Transformers !!









Ed


----------



## campmg

outbacknjack said:


> I suppose *STAFF *could be one of the !! Transformers !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Do you think MaeJae needs more ideas?


----------



## OregonCampin

Seems like Toby Keith was having some issues with his microphone stand..... and who came to the rescue???? None other than "Staff"! This was shot at the Clark County Ampitheater in Vancouver Washington!


----------



## MaeJae

Staff helps a fellow Outbacker!!!

This one time... Staff helped "biga" out of 
what could have turned into a bad camping trip...


----------



## Northern Wind

I think this site just got it's own cartoon strip, it's kind of like where's Waldo!
It is funny and it sure can brighten up a really bad day!
Thanks gang it made me smile for a bit.
(see thread under sad day for Northern Wind)

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug

Staff throughout History:

Staff accompanies Sir Edmund Hillary on the first successful summit of Mt. Everest.

Coincidence?...










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

It was twenty years ago, today...


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Now you know how the magic *really* happens!










Or maybe a mini-staff version...


----------



## PDX_Doug

Staff throughout history, part deux...










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae

Someone's in TROUBLE!!!
We are all in for it now.

(ask and ye shall receive!)


----------



## BigBadBrain

Wolfy across the WORLD - who knew there was such a rich history of Staff involvement in world history?


----------



## MaeJae

In an effort to conserve energy 
Staff helps a familiar icon promote
FORD's GREEN hybrid line!

With Staff I guess it is easy being green now!


----------



## Acadia Hiker

To continue the history theme...


----------



## skippershe

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## egregg57

What have I done!!!!


----------



## Acadia Hiker

I think I'm getting warmed up...


----------



## James

OMG!!!! This is the funniest thread!!!!

Keep it going!

James


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Acadia Hiker said:


> What have I done!!!!


YOU MADE LIFE FUN AGAIN! this is the best of the best!


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Not my best, but here's what would happen if I replaced the head and neck of my bass with Staff..


----------



## campmg

Acadia Hiker said:


> Not my best, but here's what would happen if I replaced the head and neck of my bass with Staff..


You should have stopped while you were ahead.


----------



## MaeJae

Keep all the GREAT pictures coming!!!








Just make sure you carry your camera with you because
you never know when Staff will show up 
with a photo op!!!









MaeJae









p.s. Slight intermission on my part... packing to leave in the morning...
I guess I'm going to do what every Outbaker should! ... GO CAMPING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## egregg57

I am currently sitting IN wolfwood!! Now to the legendary Puff to scope my prize!!!!! Pictures to follow!!! I am losing my mind. I keep wondering if I am going to walk around the corner and find her standing there......creepy!! Anyway Judi will be back on the evening of the seventh!!! here goes nothing...i am off to do the deed....wish me luck!!

Eric The Doomed


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Last one for the night. Hope this makes up for the last one...


----------



## PDX_Doug

Staff always makes time to enjoy it's favorite pastime.
The Caber, er, Staff Toss, of course!










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57

SSSSSSsssNNiifffFFF!!! Smells like Victory!!!!









Puff sits Serenely...unexpecting a posey to be plucked!!!









Slowly I creep..inch by inch..step by step!!









UHH!! Oh no!! its OPEN.... Puff GRANTS me access!!









OOOhhhh looky what I found.... Its just I am speechless!!









MMMwwwHHHhAAAAAAAA









Run away!! Run Away!!!! Ah Ah Ah AAAAHHHHHHH

Oh Lord who art in heaven ........


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Hoo boy Eric. What have you done? You know she's gonna see this thread... This my friend, in my world, is known as E V I D E N C E. I saw her at Danforth bay holding you by the throat when Staff was "missing". I do believe your toes were barely touching the ground! I had a song playing in the back of my head while I looked at your pictures....
Bad boy bad boy, whatcha gonna do- whatcha gonna do when she comes for you....


----------



## z-family




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Acadia Hiker said:


> Staff always makes time to enjoy it's favorite pastime.
> The Caber, er, Staff Toss, of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


perfect!


----------



## 3LEES

z-family said:


> Hmmm I wonder where staff originally came from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew Norm was behind this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


Good one Rob!

Norm is my hero. He has more toys than Sears!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


> SSSSSSsssNNiifffFFF!!! Smells like Victory!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff sits Serenely...unexpecting a posey to be plucked!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slowly I creep..inch by inch..step by step!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UHH!! Oh no!! its OPEN.... Puff GRANTS me access!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOhhhh looky what I found.... Its just I am speechless!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMMwwwHHHhAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run away!! Run Away!!!! Ah Ah Ah AAAAHHHHHHH
> 
> Oh Lord who art in heaven ........


OMG! you are soooooooooooooooo funny! and um sooooooooooooooooooooo dead!


----------



## Fire44

So...Judy comes back on the night of the 7th......

She will check the trailer on the 8th........

Eric's funeral will be on the 9th.....

Can everyone get off for that????

Gary

By the way...this is SO funny....I don't think I have laughed this hard in a long time!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Fire44 said:


> So...Judy comes back on the night of the 7th......
> 
> She will check the trailer on the 8th........
> 
> Eric's funeral will be on the 9th.....
> 
> Can everyone get off for that????


 I can get off on, er, for that.







I mean









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Bad boy bad boy, whatcha gonna do- whatcha gonna do when she comes for you....


*************FAST FORWARD****************
WE HAVE A SPECIAL REPORT: THE WOLFWOOD POLICE DEPARTMENT HAS BEEN DISPATCHED BY POLICE CHIEF JUDI AND THEY ARE IN HOT PURSUIT OF THE SUSPECT IN THE WOLFWOOD STAFFNAPPING. STAY TUNED..........


----------



## MaeJae

Shhhhhhhhhhh.... DH thinks I'm still packing!!!
I just had to look one more time!

Eric, You win the prize with that one!!!

Sorry we never got the chance to meet you...









MaeJae


----------



## skippershe

I just got home to see the latest...I have tears streaming down my face!!!!!!!

Eric, have you seen Dead Man Walking?


----------



## mountainlady56

This whole thing has had me cracking up, and just dying, here!! You guys/gals are SO FUNNY!! This, as someone else said, has GOT to be the funniest thing I've ever seen on here.
Eric, never met you, but you look like a nice dude. Any religious preferences, special requests, etc., for you impending FUNERAL?????








Haven't met Judi, YET, but I'm sure that revenge (your DEATH







) will be SLOOOOWWWW and PAAAINNNNFUUUULLLL!!!








Please make your "peace" with the world before Judi's return!!!








Darlene


----------



## Thor

You leave to see a race at the brickyard just to come back and have to read 4 pages!. Coffee is coming out of my nose...thank-you very much.

Has anyone thought about toilet papering her house and posting a picture? Or how about filling your pond if jello and than carving out the Outback.com logo in the middle









Thor


----------



## egregg57

Well Thor, now that you mention it....There was an ill fated fishing tournement that took place last sunday. Funny thing was all the fish were gold and yellow and stuff. Somebody called them...Coy? Koy? I don't know something like that and Willie, Judi's house guest said something Oh No! Or I don't know...there was a lot of excitement and a lot of fish for such a small pond. I was impressed!!


----------



## pjb2cool

Fire44 said:


> So...Judy comes back on the night of the 7th......
> 
> She will check the trailer on the 8th........
> 
> Eric's funeral will be on the 9th.....
> 
> Can everyone get off for that????
> 
> Gary
> 
> By the way...this is SO funny....I don't think I have laughed this hard in a long time!!!!


I feel so bad for Eric, and we've never even met...Since I live far away, I think I will make a camping event of the funeral- ANYONE UP FOR AN ERIC MEMORIAL RALLY???...This is the *best* thread ever...You guys have THE best imagination, brings out the kid in me even...Thanks for the laugh


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

guess what I dreamed about last night? and no , it WASN'T Eric.








Sheesh! Staff is invading our lives!


----------



## egregg57

I am touch I really am.......Terrified but touched.......

You know of course......

This is all Dougs fault!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


> I am touch I really am.......Terrified but touched.......
> 
> You know of course......
> 
> This is all Dougs fault!


well, we'll see WHO Judi pulverizes! I am sure it will be a very clear indication of just who is REALLY responsible for all this mayhem er fun!







If Kathy plays the pipes and they both dance on your grave then have a huge wake er rally at Wolfwood, it will be safe to assume who she holds held responsible. ( I gotta get used to using past tense)


----------



## PDX_Doug

Come on Eric... At least buck up and be a man about it!









All my fault?.... phfff!


----------



## egregg57

PDX_Doug said:


> Come on Eric... At least buck up and be a man about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my fault?.... phfff!


Ha! Our whole Outbackers family KNOWS you are the catalyst for the debauchery that takes place on our beloved site!









I.....

am merely a

pawn, a puppet!







and yes..... due to location and I believe location alone...

Wolfwoods whipping post!









BUT I am willing to take the heat!! For you doug! Thats just the way I am!

Eric


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


> Come on Eric... At least buck up and be a man about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my fault?.... phfff!


Ha! Our whole Outbackers family KNOWS you are the catalyst for the debauchery that takes place on our beloved site!









I.....

am merely a

pawn, a puppet!







and yes..... due to location and I believe location alone...

Wolfwoods whipping post!









BUT I am willing to take the heat!! For you doug! Thats just the way I am!

Eric
[/quote]
I wonder WHAT she will be whipping you with??


----------



## pjb2cool

egregg57 said:


> Come on Eric... At least buck up and be a man about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my fault?.... phfff!


Ha! Our whole Outbackers family KNOWS you are the catalyst for the debauchery that takes place on our beloved site!









I.....

am merely a

pawn, a puppet!







and yes..... due to location and I believe location alone...

Wolfwoods whipping post!









BUT I am willing to take the heat!! For you doug! Thats just the way I am!

Eric
[/quote]

You seem like a *really* good friend









or maybe you just like being _whipped _


----------



## PDX_Doug

Mongo Eric only pawn, in game of life...


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Back to the fun! Actually, I first considered a whipping post, but I couldn't find a good image, so I went with this:


----------



## OregonCampin

And now back to our regularly scheduled program:

Staff Helping Out in Italy!










And you have all heard the Urban Legend about the ghost in the movie Three Men & A Baby??? No ghost, just Staff


----------



## egregg57

Acadia Hiker said:


> Back to the fun! Actually, I first considered a whipping post, but I couldn't find a good image, so I went with this:
> Okay how did you get THAT!!!!


----------



## Acadia Hiker

egregg57 said:


> Back to the fun! Actually, I first considered a whipping post, but I couldn't find a good image, so I went with this:


Okay how did you get THAT!!!!
[/quote]

It required some work, since I had to reconstruct part of your face where I removed Staff from this picture (as you can see it):










PhotoShop is fun!


----------



## 4ME

Man!
This really is a cult!


----------



## egregg57

YEAH!!! The Staff Cult!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

3ME said:


> Man!
> This really is a cult!


----------



## egregg57

PDX_Doug said:


> Man!
> This really is a cult!











[/quote]

Broken Arrow?!!! Or Broken Staff!!???


----------



## PDX_Doug

egregg57 said:


> Broken Arrow?!!! Or Broken Staff!!???


----------



## egregg57

PDX_Doug said:


> Broken Arrow?!!! Or Broken Staff!!???











[/quote]

Doug Broke the STAFF!!!  AAaHhHhhAAA NOOOOoOOOoOo!!!!!


----------



## OregonCampin

egregg57 said:


> Doug Broke the STAFF!!!  AAaHhHhhAAA NOOOOoOOOoOo!!!!!


.... all of Doug's horses and all of Doug's men (and women) couldn't put Staff back together again!

Good thing we have Photoshop - cut and paste it back together!


----------



## BigBadBrain




----------



## 4ME

Doug,
Would it be possible to add all these pics to a random gallery that pops
up on the main page like the others?
I hate to see so many laughs go to waste in the future when this thread finally goes by the wayside. 
I wait patiently for the revenge and the final duel. Who will prevail?
EGREGG holding staff in the grip of evil can never be forgotten.
A little reminder from time to time of the battle to come might be appreciated

Just a thought! I have enjoyed every post.


----------



## Thor

BigBadBrain said:


>


I do not care who you are...That there is funny

LMAO

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I think you all need to seek some professional assistance, but in the mean time, I will continue to smile as I read things, and think....what will Eric like more at his funeral??

Amazing Grace, or Flowers of the Forest?

Tim


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I think you all need to seek some professional assistance, but in the mean time, I will continue to smile as I read things, and think....what will Eric like more at his funeral??
> 
> Amazing Grace, or Flowers of the Forest?
> 
> Tim


 If you're playing, Tim I'll take Amazing Grace......







Hey at this point I am beginning to think that my death..no matter how horrific may have been worth it....BUT

Some body has to go after MaeJae!! I mean look at what she has done with this!!!

Eric


----------



## RizFam

Oh My Lord ...... What have you done?









Eric she is going to Kill You!

Boy is this going to be FUN...









Tami


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

RizFam said:


> Oh My Lord ...... What have you done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric she is going to Kill You!
> 
> Boy is this going to be FUN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


I was wondering when you'd get caught up on the reading Tami! see what happens when an Eastcoaster or 2 or more are left unsupervised? the rest of have joined in cuz we want Eric to have a few laughs and smiles while he can still make vocal sounds and has teeth!


----------



## egregg57




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


>


enjoy whistling while you can!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Don't ask for who the pipes toll, Eric...
The pipes toll for thee...


----------



## mollyp

This is a blast. You guys have waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much time on your hands!


----------



## egregg57

PDX_Doug said:


> Don't ask for who the pipes toll, Eric...
> The pipes toll for thee...


 That's NOT Tim!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

egregg57 said:


> That's NOT Tim!!


Is this better, Eric?



















Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe

STOP IT!!!!

I CAN"T BREATHE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## egregg57

This is a no win situation.........


----------



## campmg

You're killing me Doug.


----------



## PDX_Doug

egregg57 said:


> This is a no win situation.........


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Hoo boy- stand by to stand by...


----------



## pjb2cool

skippershe said:


> STOP IT!!!!
> 
> I CAN"T BREATHE!!!!!!!!!!


Ditto ...OMG ROTFLMAO


----------



## egregg57

pjb2cool said:


> STOP IT!!!!
> 
> I CAN"T BREATHE!!!!!!!!!!


Ditto ...OMG ROTFLMAO
[/quote]

Don't Encourage him!!  Where's MaeJae? MAEJAE!! POST SOMETHING PPPpplllLEeeeeAAASsEE


----------



## PDX_Doug

The REAL reason Eric was running away!

Run Eric! Run!!!


----------



## campmg

Doug,

As the owner of this forum, I think you would know better than taking part in such childish games and try to run a more professional forum.

Best regards,
campmg

p.s. keep up the good work. This is hilarious.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> Don't ask for who the pipes toll, Eric...
> The pipes toll for thee...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


> STOP IT!!!!
> 
> I CAN"T BREATHE!!!!!!!!!!


Ditto ...OMG ROTFLMAO
[/quote]

Don't Encourage him!!  Where's MaeJae? MAEJAE!! POST SOMETHING PPPpplllLEeeeeAAASsEE
[/quote]
don't you really mean *MAYDAY?*


----------



## PDX_Doug




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


>


stop it Doug!







I don't have anymore 
Kleenex and will soon need oxygen tank!


----------



## OregonCampin

MUST STOP - I am gonna pee my pants. 









Besides that, my co-workers think I NUTS







sitting at my desk snorting and laughing at myself


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> MUST STOP - I am gonna pee my pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that, my co-workers think I NUTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitting at my desk snorting and laughing at myself


okay, now THAT pushed me right over the edge, I am calling 911 ! I need oxygen! (hopefully the paramedics will be cute like the ones that came here for Rick a few weeks ago-it would help!)


----------



## OregonCampin

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> okay, now THAT pushed me right over the edge, I am calling 911 ! I need oxygen! (hopefully the paramedics will be cute like the ones that came here for Rick a few weeks ago-it would help!)


hummmmm.... nothing better than an excuse to have handsome men show up at your house and offer to give you mouth to mouth......


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> okay, now THAT pushed me right over the edge, I am calling 911 ! I need oxygen! (hopefully the paramedics will be cute like the ones that came here for Rick a few weeks ago-it would help!)


hummmmm.... nothing better than an excuse to have handsome men show up at your house and offer to give you mouth to mouth......








[/quote]
but how do I explain WHY I am having medical issues? they'll call the mental ward if I babble about some forum, a Staff, and someone snorting


----------



## pjb2cool

PDX_Doug said:


>


That teardrop on staff...makes my eyes mist up...kinda like watching "homeward bound"


----------



## BigBadBrain

Poor lost staff... sniff.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BigBadBrain said:


> Poor lost staff... sniff.


with all the colors that were displayed when the song was on, has me wondering if she smoked something?


----------



## RizFam

The song is from Veggie Tales a Bible Story Cartoon Video.

Tami


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

egregg57 said:


> Don't ask for who the pipes toll, Eric...
> The pipes toll for thee...


 That's NOT Tim!!
[/quote]

Your right, I have better legs....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I took Taylin to the Duck Pond and to the park and look who was there........


----------



## 4ME

First it was scuzzies and 6''floppies.....

Then came viruses and trojans..........

Now it's a staff infection!


----------



## skippershe

3ME said:


> First it was scuzzies and 6''floppies.....
> 
> Then came viruses and trojans..........
> 
> Now it's a staff infection!


LOL! Good one Ed


----------



## mswalt

> First it was scuzzies and 6''floppies.....
> 
> Then came viruses and trojans..........
> 
> Now it's a staff infection!


I thought trojans_* prevented* _viruses and infections!









Mark


----------



## RizFam

OK we had a soooo much fun w/ Staff on recent vacations we just had to share....







Staff joined us on the Minnie Ha Ha tour of Lake George.

Spent some quality time w/ us in Disney...









Even enjoyed a Splash on Splash Mountain ...









Wolfie don't worry Staff was in good hands I assure you & had a great time w/ RizFam.









Tami


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Nice work!









(I would have given it two thumbs up but the emoticon wouldn't work!)


----------



## RizFam

Thanks








Just dug up some more vacation pics with Staff in them....enjoy.



















The BIG Niagra Falls Rally last summer... 









Tami


----------



## RizFam

When we were in Cape May NJ for the NE Spring Rally my DS got a hold of Staff & took off down the beach. While I was chasing him my DH snapped a picture.... 








Luckily I caught him & saved Staff from any harm.







The DS could have given it to Otis & Boone & that would have been bad ..... yanno Labs & wood.


----------



## PDX_Doug

RizFam said:


>


Anybody notice what i just did?...

This is a portrait format photo.... And it took!!!
WHOO HOO!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae

iIIi'mmMMMmmmmm BaaAAaaaacccckkkkkk









P.S.
GREAT work Doug!!!portrait format photos!!! WOW


----------



## Katrina

PDX_Doug said:


>


Anybody notice what i just did?...

This is a portrait format photo.... And it took!!!
WHOO HOO!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Don't get too excited yet old boy.
Tami just linked to a photo hosted on photobucket which I don't think was ever a problem.
Still have not seen a portrait photo hosted on the outbackers.com gallery.


----------



## egregg57

Anyone seen Staff? Wolfies on her way folks and will be hopping mad if it's not back in Puff! Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## MaeJae

Have I seen Staff?!? Well I have!

Staff is planning some sorta homecoming surprise...
This could be big!

Maybe a remodel with NEW accomodations for Staff???
Ya never know with Staff.... what a jokester!!!

MaeJae


----------



## MaeJae

I guess the re-model has begun!

the NEW koi pond at Wolfwood!

.


----------



## MaeJae

The re-model will include this photo as a focal point
in the new foyer...

It shows the recent discovery, that the ancestors 
of Staff traveled in three's!

Shown in the picture is the person who discovered these staffglyphics!

This will be an awesome addition to the decor at the "NEW" Wolfwood!


----------



## MaeJae

OK this is freaky!!!

On the home page in the Site Navigation Box ...
It says ... "CONTACT STAFF" when did Doug get Staff's personal information?!?!?
And, how long has he had it?!?

MaeJae


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

MaeJae said:


> The re-model will include this photo as a focal point
> in the new foyer...
> 
> It shows the recent discovery, that the ancestors
> of Staff traveled in three's!
> 
> Shown in the picture is the person who discovered these staffglyphics!
> 
> This will be an awesome addition to the decor at the "NEW" Wolfwood!


OMG! you are too funny!
but.............did you hear about what happened to Staff last night?? It's about to be revealed.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

It appears Staffie got a little drunky and went to the pokey.

In addition to being:

*drunk*,• adj( euphemisms include

Ankled (Bristol)

Badgered, Banjaxed, Battered, Befuggered, Bernard Langered, Bladdered, Blasted, Blathered, Bleezin, Blitzed, Blootered, Blottoed, Bluttered, Boogaloo, Brahms & Liszt, Buckled, Burlin

Cabbaged, Chevy Chased, Clobbered

Decimated, Dot Cottoned, Druck-steaming, Drunk as a Lord, Drunk as a skunk

Etched

Fecked, Fleemered (Germany), Four to the floor

Gatted, Goosed, Got my beer goggles on, Guttered (Inverness)

Had a couple of shickers, Hammer-blowed, Hammered, Hanging, Having the whirlygigs, Howling

Inebriated, Intoxicated

Jahalered, Jaiked up (West of Scotland), Jan'd - abbrev for Jan Hammered, Jaxied, Jeremied, Jolly

Kaned

Lagged up, Lamped, Langered (Ireland) [also langers, langerated], Laroped, or alt. larrupt, Lashed, Leathered, Legless, Liquored up (South Carolina), Locked, Locked out of your mind (Ireland), Loo la

Mad wey it, Mandoo-ed, Mangled, Manky, Mashed, Meff'd, Merl Haggard, Merry, Minced, Ming-ho, Minging, Moired, Monged, Monkey-full, Mottled, Mullered

Newcastled, Nicely irrigated with horizontal lubricant

Off me pickle, Off me trolley, On a campaign, Out of it, Out yer tree

Paggered, Palintoshed, Paraletic, Peelywally, Peevied, Pickled, Pie-eyed, Pished, Plastered, Poleaxed, Pollatic

Rat-legged (Stockport), Ratted, Ravaged, Razzled, Reek-ho, Rendered, Rosy glow, Rubbered, Ruined

Saying hello to Mr Armitage, Scattered, Schindlers, Screwed, Scuttered (Dublin), Shedded [as in " My shed has collapsed taking most of the fence with it"], Slaughtered, Sloshed, Smashed, Snatered (Ireland), Snobbled (Wales), Sozzled, Spangled, Spannered, Spiffed, Spongelled, Squiffy, Steamin, Steampigged, Stocious, Stonkin

Tanked, Tashered, Tipsy, Trashed, Trollied, Troubled, Trousered, Twisted

Warped, Wasted, Wellied, With the fairies, Wrecked

Zombied

*he was also in possession( see picture) of his beverage of choice and the nice officer had to confiscate it. The officer had never seen this particular beverage of choice, something called Carlsberg Draft







, and therefore he had to take it , to the evidence room for safekeeping







and during the ride the officer said Staffie kept babbling about some made up place called Wolfwood and that his mommies let him drink Carlsberg Draft any time he wants*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

"Peelywally....." ? Sounds like something a good antibiotic will take care of...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> "Peelywally....." ? Sounds like something a good antibiotic will take care of...


as long as it doesn't hurt our Staff infection we have going on!


----------



## MaeJae

Staff in History!!!

I can't believe the influence Staff has had in history!!!

.

.

.


----------



## egregg57

!!! Some body left a note in my Helmet at work. !!! It was a slip of paper with "The Staff on it!!! It said I'm Watching you WW.
















OMG!!

 She KNOWS!! *AHHH SHE KNOWS!!!!*

GULP!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

RUN! FOREST! RUN!!!


----------



## MaeJae

.

.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

MaeJae said:


> Staff in History!!!
> 
> I can't believe the influence Staff has had in history!!!
> dang woman! you are good! and so creative!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


> !!! Some body left a note in my Helmet at work. !!! It was a slip of paper with "The Staff on it!!! It said I'm Watching you WW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She KNOWS!! *AHHH SHE KNOWS!!!!*
> 
> GULP!!!


uh-oh....Eric's time is up








and if the Wolf is back and looking for someone







she has but one thing on her mind







. Eric, you need to run the OTHER way















.We are really going to miss you Eric


----------



## 4ME

PDX_Doug said:


> RUN! FOREST! RUN!!!


What he said!!!


----------



## egregg57

She's all Wolf and no Bite!!!


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Geez, it's about time the gallery was back up. I've been sitting on this for a few days now:


----------



## Acadia Hiker

MaeJae said:


> Staff in History!!!
> 
> I can't believe the influence Staff has had in history!!!
> 
> .


That is really good! Wish I had though of that one.


----------



## MaeJae

Look WHO will be greeting Wolfwood as they return back to USA!!!

None other than...

The 8th wonder of the WORLD!

Stafue of Liberty!










BTW... The Staff-toga... I can't take credit for that one! 
I just tweaked a picture I found on the web!


----------



## RizFam

MaeJae you just crack me up









Tami


----------



## RizFam

Acadia Hiker said:


> Geez, it's about time the gallery was back up. I've been sititng on this for a few days now:


That is hysterical







you guys are too funny.

I don't remember seeing Staff on this trip, but then again we were the second OB, so how could I have seen Staff back there.

















Tami


----------



## skippershe

MaeJae said:


> Look WHO will be greeting Wolfwood as they return back to USA!!!
> 
> None other than...
> 
> The 8th wonder of the WORLD!
> 
> Staff of Liberty!
> 
> BTW... The Staff-toga... I can't take credit for that one!
> I just tweaked a picture I found on the web!


Wouldn't it be called the Staffue of Liberty?









You had me going on the staff-toga dude, I was looking all over for one of those


----------



## MaeJae

Good one Tami!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

skippershe said:


> Wouldn't it be called the Staffue of Liberty?


----------



## Acadia Hiker

More LOTR: The Pillars of ArgoStaff










How many more can we get in before they return??


----------



## Thor

This is funny .... coffee is coming out of my nose. You guys have way tooooo much time on your hands or a very understanding boss.......keeping them coming.

Can someone email me the staff ... I cannot stand it any longer.... I got to get in on the action.

Thor


----------



## skippershe

I can't believe I didn't notice this in my Zion photos until just now...
I remember the tour guide mentioning staff, but thought he was just talking about the hired help


----------



## MaeJae

Well ... well ... wellllllllllll...

Y'all told Erik to RUN and I guess he did!!!

I guess he needs some extra money to flee the country?!?

.

Look what I found (with Dawn's help!)
.

.


----------



## RizFam

Wow Dawn how did you miss that .....







Esp when the tour guide mentioned it?

OMG Eric she is going to kill you for sure.... you can run but you'll never hide







Hey MaeJae any bids yet?


----------



## skippershe

RizFam said:


> Wow Dawn how did you miss that .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esp when the tour guide mentioned it?


Maybe my ear wax melted in the 112 degree heat


----------



## RizFam

Maybe....

We were at a Dog Show this weekend & look who was helping out. This will make Wolfie very proud....









Tami


----------



## skippershe

MaeJae said:


> Well ... well ... wellllllllllll...
> 
> Y'all told Erik to RUN and I guess he did!!!
> 
> I guess he needs some extra money to flee the country?!?
> 
> .
> 
> Look what I found (with Dawn's help!)
> .
> 
> .


I know...I couldn't believe my eyes when I came across that auction! I had to tell somebody!!


----------



## RizFam

Any bids yet? If so how much?


----------



## MaeJae

Acadia Hiker said:


> <snip>
> How many more can we get in before they return??



Well, my Uncle sent me some pictures from his vacation...
and look... "Do you see what I see?"

It's a Staff infection! .... Staff is EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## 4ME

skippershe said:


> Wow Dawn how did you miss that .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esp when the tour guide mentioned it?


Maybe my ear wax melted in the 112 degree heat
[/quote]

Oh my God that's funny!


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Thor said:


> This is funny .... coffee is coming out of my nose. You guys have way tooooo much time on your hands or a very understanding boss.......keeping them coming.
> 
> Can someone email me the staff ... I cannot stand it any longer.... I got to get in on the action.
> 
> Thor


Hey, I'm a teacher--I'm off for the summer!







(Well, _most_ of the summer.)









PM me your e-mail and I'll get Staff pics in your inbox ASAP!


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Meh, too many steps to e-mail them, so here they are. Right-click 'Save As...' to your hard drive.

*Everyone* needs to get involved!!!!! We're down to the wire here, folks!

MORE STAFF PICTURES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Acadia Hiker

May the Staff be with you...


----------



## egregg57

It's too late.... I sense something.... Something....EeeEVVvvvvIiiiIlll...........


----------



## 4ME

egregg57 said:


> It's too late.... I sense something.... Something....EeeEVVvvvvIiiiIlll...........


Something wicked this way comes?


----------



## Camping Fan

I took my niece to Kings Island last week for a couple days of fun riding the roller coasters. I didn't notice this until I saw the post ride pictures from one of our trips on the Son of Beast coaster - Staff was there as well, and shockingly the other two people in our car bear a striking resemblance to Staff.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

OMG! stop!stop! my ribs and lungs can't take anymore!







...........................
.
.
.
.
okay..........ready for more! GO!


----------



## MaeJae

Teenage Mutant Wolfwood Turtles!

.

.

Staffatello!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Staff is certainly making the rounds tonight! I went outside and LOOK! he's everywhere! is he at your house tonight too?


----------



## Acadia Hiker

OK, last one for the night...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


> It's too late.... I sense something.... Something....EeeEVVvvvvIiiiIlll...........


----------



## MaeJae

Full Moon over Wolfwood!!!


----------



## RizFam




----------



## RizFam

*Patiently awaiting their return...
*











*Tadger, Seeker & Staff*


----------



## MaeJae

The Story continues....

Full Moon over Wolfwood!

The Return!

Revenge at Wolfwood!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Ouch! That had to hurt!

Eric, you've been kind of quiet the last couple of days.

Eric?

Are you there?

Eric?!?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57

Have not been able to see the posts here at work so I haven't been able to add my 2 cents. Plus the note left in my helmet has me a bit baffled, befuddle, bamboozled and frankly quite NERVOUS!!


----------



## MaeJae

RRRrrrrrriiIIIIIiiiightttttttttt !!! 
Like we believe that!









You are lllllooooooong gone with the money you made on e-bay!









MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug

Last night when I was reloading all the missing Emoticons, you will not believe what I stumbled across...










That's right! Our friend has been there all along. Just shy I guess?

Look for it.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae

I knew it!!!

I felt a presence all along!!!










MaeJae


----------



## mountainlady56

Poor baby..........he's tired!!
Darlene


----------



## Acadia Hiker

So...how long till the black water hits the fan??


----------



## egregg57

NEED THE Staff Back!!!! KB and Wolfie are back late tonight!! Staff Come home!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Eric...

Did you loose Staff?

Eric?


----------



## MaeJae

Fast as Fast can be... You'll never catch me... ERIC!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Acadia Hiker said:


> So...how long till the black water hits the fan??


OMG! stop! I can't breathe again!


----------



## mountainlady56

No way, you scoundrel, Eric!!







I'm gonna tell my mamas!!!







You made me cry!!







You'll pay DEARLY for this one!!


----------



## 4ME

MaeJae said:


> Fast as Fast can be... You'll never catch me... ERIC!!!


Very creative! I like how you got the reflection in the water too.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Never one to shy away from a fight,
Staff plays a pivotal roll in the liberation of beloved Scotland!










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## pjb2cool

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Wouldn't it be called the Staffue of Liberty?











[/quote]

OMG. I laughed so hard, then I wanted to put in an emoticon, and I laughed even harder...Look what I found there







I love this forum...


----------



## pjb2cool

PDX_Doug said:


> Never one to shy away from a fight,
> Staff plays a pivotal roll in the liberation of beloved Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


 Mel is so hot....














He has the best hair - well NOT in this picture really ...but with staff...they could be another sequel to "lethal weapon"


----------



## skippershe

OMG! I thought you all were joking about --------->







being a smilie!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Staff chuckles to himself... "DiCaprio who?"


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

mmmmm. Too bad staff doesnt have any arms. If she falls, oh well.


----------



## egregg57

over the top! The Staff rules the world!


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Nice view for Staff...


----------



## PDX_Doug

Staff and Bill Murray go eye to eye at a celebrity golf tournament...










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan

PDX_Doug said:


> Staff and Bill Murray go eye to eye at a celebrity golf tournament...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Ok, there may have been more artistic ones, but that one is my favorite!!!


----------



## skippershe

Doug, you're on a roll my man!


----------



## Acadia Hiker

A special Staff toy version...


----------



## egregg57

Hot News flash from NESEN (New England Sports and Entertainment news)

 EXTRA EXTRA!!! 

Debauchery..Dastardly deeds!! Criminal Activity at Wolfwoods!! PDX CSI has just uncovered the scene....!!!

NESEN is on site getting raw footge...it doesn't look good.....








these startling images were leaked to me Ian MacGregor. Shocking!










What evil is this?























































dispicable!!!










Words fail me folks...stay tuned the plot thickens!!

For NESEN News...I am Ian macGregor....


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Eric,

Someday, I want to shake your hand. Of course that may be the only part of you left!









May you rest in peace...


----------



## skippershe

My stomach hurts...i can't laugh anymore

well maybe a little more


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Staff in the mid-1800's:


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Chief of Staff:


----------



## Nathan

Oh, can this get any funnier?!?! I just lost it after reading Eric's last post! My family now thinks I'm crazy(probably had an inkling before) and even the dog is giving me strange looks. The killer is I have to leave on a buisness trip tomorrow morning







and won't be able to find out the conclusion until Saturday. I'm just not sure I'll be able to make it.









Best of luck to you Eric! I'll apologize in advance if I dont' get back in time for the funeral!!!


----------



## egregg57

Nathan said:


> Oh, can this get any funnier?!?! I just lost it after reading Eric's last post! My family now thinks I'm crazy(probably had an inkling before) and even the dog is giving me strange looks. The killer is I have to leave on a buisness trip tomorrow morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and won't be able to find out the conclusion until Saturday. I'm just not sure I'll be able to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck to you Eric! I'll apologize in advance if I dont' get back in time for the funeral!!!


 don't worry nathan. there will be enough pieces of us around that its going to take a while. it'll be several closed caskets anyway. you'll have a few opps!

Eric


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Musical Staff..........so talented. Who knew the educated and well traveled Staff had musical abilities as well


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I went out to the internet to look for what type of work will be available to Eric him when Wolfie kicks him out of New Hampshire and and he has to job hunt. I found this very interesting:


----------



## MaeJae

Musical Staff ... GOOD one!


----------



## MaeJae

**Special Bulletin&#8230;.*

NH State Police have in their custody, Staff of Wolfwood!
Staff is part of an elaborate crime family and has been plotting 
against Erik of Gregg .

The sole purpose of Staff and the mob was to entice Eric 
to commit larceny against Wolfwood.

There are several "outsiders" that have been paid off to help in this hideous crime. 
These individuals are still being investigated.
The crime seems to have Nationwide connections! Names are still coming in.

It is found that Staff has been trying to keep the inhabitants
of Wolfwood captive and to enslave them. When they embarked on a trip of a lifetime 
Staff made his move against the one who was thought to have influence over Wolfwood&#8230;Eric!
This seems to have stemmed from "The Rumble in the Forest" Our investigators 
are still trying to figure out what exactly that was!?!

The true criminal is ...&#8230;










The plot thickens!


----------



## 4ME

egregg57 said:


> Hot News flash from NESEN (New England Sports and Entertainment news)
> 
> EXTRA EXTRA!!!
> 
> Debauchery..Dastardly deeds!! Criminal Activity at Wolfwoods!! PDX CSI has just uncovered the scene....!!!
> 
> NESEN is on site getting raw footge...it doesn't look good.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these startling images were leaked to me Ian MacGregor. Shocking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What evil is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dispicable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Words fail me folks...stay tuned the plot thickens!!
> 
> For NESEN News...I am Ian macGregor....
> 
> Did you tiolet paper the house while you were at it?
> You live life so reckless!


----------



## mountainlady56

Poor Eric!!! Of course, he deserves everything he gets, and I'm SURE Judi will deal out a lot of punishment!! Let's see: kidnapping, theft, trespassing, (hope you didn't leave a mark on staff with that knife, Eric, but that alone, is assault with a deadly weapon), vandalism...........
geez........what kind of cake do you want for you hacksaw to be in?? Do you favor chocolate, red velvet??








Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

MaeJae said:


> **Special Bulletin&#8230;.*
> 
> NH State Police have in their custody, Staff of Wolfwood!
> Staff is part of an elaborate crime family and has been plotting
> against Erik of Gregg .
> 
> The sole purpose of Staff and the mob was to entice Eric
> to commit larceny against Wolfwood.
> 
> There are several "outsiders" that have been paid off to help in this hideous crime.
> These individuals are still being investigated.
> The crime seems to have Nationwide connections! Names are still coming in.
> 
> It is found that Staff has been trying to keep the inhabitants
> of Wolfwood captive and to enslave them. When they embarked on a trip of a lifetime
> Staff made his move against the one who was thought to have influence over Wolfwood&#8230;Eric!
> This seems to have stemmed from "The Rumble in the Forest" Our investigators
> are still trying to figure out what exactly that was!?!
> 
> The ture criminal is &#8230;)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plot thickens!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

MaeJae said:


> **Special Bulletin&#8230;.*
> 
> NH State Police have in their custody, Staff of Wolfwood!
> Staff is part of an elaborate crime family and has been plotting
> against Erik of Gregg .
> 
> The sole purpose of Staff and the mob was to entice Eric
> to commit larceny against Wolfwood.
> 
> There are several "outsiders" that have been paid off to help in this hideous crime.
> These individuals are still being investigated.
> The crime seems to have Nationwide connections! Names are still coming in.
> 
> It is found that Staff has been trying to keep the inhabitants
> of Wolfwood captive and to enslave them. When they embarked on a trip of a lifetime
> Staff made his move against the one who was thought to have influence over Wolfwood&#8230;Eric!
> This seems to have stemmed from "The Rumble in the Forest" Our investigators
> are still trying to figure out what exactly that was!?!
> 
> The true criminal is &#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plot thickens!


such a handsome little guy.....I'm in loooooooooovvee







( shhh..DH thinks I am on his side of the law







)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

sgalady said:


> Poor Eric!!! Of course, he deserves everything he gets, and I'm SURE Judi will deal out a lot of punishment!! Let's see: kidnapping, theft, trespassing, (hope you didn't leave a mark on staff with that knife, Eric, but that alone, is assault with a deadly weapon), vandalism...........
> geez........what kind of cake do you want for you hacksaw to be in?? Do you favor chocolate, red velvet??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


and didn' t he implicate Mae Jae? and influence her actions? she is wayyyyyyy to sweet, kind, nice to ever put such a note on Puff's door. I think we need to dust for fingerprints at the crime scene...


----------



## skippershe

GASP!!

SHE'S BAAAAACKKK!!!!!!!!

oh hi wolfie, how was your trip?


----------



## MaeJae

A picture has been discovered at the "crime" scene.
Has a crime really been committed?

With every piece of evidence... come more questions!


----------



## MaeJae

skippershe said:


> GASP!!
> 
> SHE'S BAAAAACKKK!!!!!!!!
> 
> oh hi wolfie, how was your trip?



What?!?


----------



## TrainRiders

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Musical Staff..........so talented. Who knew the educated and well traveled Staff had musical abilities as well


close, but in honor of Eric's future, the music should be:

 In memory of Eric, RIP


----------



## RizFam

Yaeh you are right Doxie, Staff looks real sleek in a suit.









Who would have thought Staff was the mastermind all along? Yanno Staff does have the look of a criminal Mob type.









*WELCOME HOME WOLFIE!! 
*Miss you round here! Can you tell?























Tami


----------



## mountainlady56

RizFam said:


> Yaeh you are right Doxie, Staff looks real sleek in a suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would have thought Staff was the mastermind all along? Yanno Staff does have the look of a criminal Mob type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WELCOME HOME WOLFIE!!
> *Miss you round here! Can you tell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


Well, at least we know that Staff was the culprit, and Eric's in the clear!! Staff's power over Eric was just too much for Eric's brain to take, and he was under his control at all times. Staff was just waiting for his mommies to leave so he could act out a few fantasies.........







(even I don't believe that, but it sounds good!). So, all's well that ends well. Staff can behave, now that his mommies are back home, and Eric can resume his normally mundane life. I'll sure Tadger and Seeker will speak on Eric's behalf. I think they're jealous of Staff, anyway!! He's been getting WAY too much attention, while their mommies have been away!! Btw, Staff did look particularly nice in his mug shots.
Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

TrainRiders said:


> Musical Staff..........so talented. Who knew the educated and well traveled Staff had musical abilities as well


close, but in honor of Eric's future, the music should be:

 In memory of Eric, RIP















[/quote]
good one Trainriders! BUT! Judi may ask Kathy to play the bagpipes.......oh wait....whoops............I am pretty sure she won't ask Kathy to PLAY the bagpipes for Eric. I wonder how many OTHER things can be done with those pipes.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

MaeJae said:


> A picture has been discovered at the "crime" scene.
> Has a crime really been committed?
> 
> With every piece of evidence... come more questions!


HEY! no picking on a PNWer! We all know the so called "evidence" against PDX was planted! He has way too much respect for Staff and his mommie's and the Wolfwood Estate. He would never, ever, ever, ever do such a thing.


----------



## pjb2cool

PDX_Doug said:


> Staff chuckles to himself... "DiCaprio who?"


I can hear Staff now, he's shouting something like *..."I'm King of the World"* Well, Staff better enjoy it, just wait 'til his mommies come home and see how much havoc staff has caused....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

pjb2cool said:


> Staff chuckles to himself... "DiCaprio who?"


I can hear Staff now, he's shouting something like *..."I'm King of the World"* Well, Staff better enjoy it, just wait 'til his mommies come home and see how much havoc staff has caused....
[/quote]
I am thinking that his mommie's will believe HIM waaaaaaaaaaaaaay before they believe Eric. They have raised Staff better than that!


----------



## RizFam

Staff's was the "Real" influence over Hammy for attack on the Girl Scouts to steal their Cookies. It wasn't RJ at all.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Good evening ladies and gentlemen. This is your Captain speaking...

We have started our descent into Manchester, and should be arriving at the gate about 15 minutes early. The current weather in Manchester is cloudy and about 82 degrees. On behalf of myself, and all the staff at Trans Africa Airlines, we hope you have enjoyed your trip, and _Welcome Home!_...










*NOW GET BACK TO WORK!!!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56

Welcome home, mommies!!







I missed you, tewibly!!!







You wouldn't beweeve what that tewible Ewic twied to do!!







He twied to get Tadge & Seek to play FETCH with me!!!














How cwuel can you be!!!















Love you, mommies!!


----------



## RizFam

OK I just got off the phone w/ Wolfie they have arrived home from their journey safe & sound.









She told me Puff is being dusted right now for finger prints & the investigation is well under way. Be assured she is determined to find all involved.







 
Be afraid ..... be very afraid.....









Tami


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

RizFam said:


> OK I just got off the phone w/ Wolfie they have arrived home from their journey safe & sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She told me Puff is being dusted right now for finger prints & the investigation is well under way. Be assured she is determined to find all involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be afraid ..... be very afraid.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


now that Staff is home ( or is it?) she should have a stern talk with him about being more careful who he goes with. We all know that Eric brain washed him and hypnotized him and that's why he was criss crossing the country all alone and showing up everywhere. Eric probably threatend to send him to the toothpick factory if he didn't do as Eric said. Poor lil Staffie.


----------



## RizFam

Posting for Wendy & Chuck:

F-L-O-R-I-D-A S-T-A-F-F

FLORIDA STAFF

FLORIDA STAFF

FLORIDA STAFF

WOOHOO!!!


----------



## egregg57

Well, Wolfie and KB are home and fine. I called her. She said....."Bite Me" So I know she's happy. I told her this wasn't my fault and as MaeJae so aptly put I was coerced, threatened and such. She responded "Yeah...I noticed you didn't have the "hootsbah" (SP) to start this one off." Apparently We have her somewhat speechless as she is searching for "the right words" to respond to this whole sordid story. In parting she told me to "enjoy 70 Scrabble rd."







Now, I think *I* should be concerned!

Now will the stunt double pass or not? Oops...did I say that?


----------



## PDX_Doug

The silence is deafening.

Eric... Maybe this wasn't such a hot idea you had afterall?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56

PDX_Doug said:


> The silence is deafening.
> 
> Eric... Maybe this wasn't such a hot idea you had afterall?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Uh, Doug!!
I think YOU may have had your paws on Staff, too!! Is that correct Staff?







That is cowwect, Ms. Daween!!








My mommies beweeve me above Ol' Doug ANY day!!








hehehe
Guess who else is in twouble now???








Staff


----------



## PDX_Doug

sgalady said:


> Guess who else is in twouble now???


Who?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


> Well, Wolfie and KB are home and fine. I called her. She said....."Bite Me" So I know she's happy. I told her this wasn't my fault and as MaeJae so aptly put I was coerced, threatened and such. She responded "Yeah...I noticed you didn't have the "hootsbah" (SP) to start this one off." Apparently We have her somewhat speechless as she is searching for "the right words" to respond to this whole sordid story. In parting she told me to "enjoy 70 Scrabble rd."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I think *I* should be concerned!
> 
> Now will the stunt double pass or not? Oops...did I say that?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


> Well, Wolfie and KB are home and fine. I called her. She said....."Bite Me" So I know she's happy. I told her this wasn't my fault and as MaeJae so aptly put I was coerced, threatened and such. She responded "Yeah...I noticed you didn't have the "hootsbah" (SP) to start this one off." Apparently We have her somewhat speechless as she is searching for "the right words" to respond to this whole sordid story. In parting she told me to "enjoy 70 Scrabble rd."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I think *I* should be concerned!
> 
> Now will the stunt double pass or not? Oops...did I say that?


hmm...if there WERE a stunt double ( a fact that has not been proven by any means) then would that mean that you didn't commit the crime you committed afterall? I mean, how could you be held responsible for something you allegedly did when the victim wasn't really the victim afterall? WILL THE REAL STAFF PLEASE STEP FORWARD?


----------



## 4ME

Maybe Staff likes the wood grain alchohol a little too much as was on a bender.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Hmmmm. interesting. look who is veiwing this post (at the bottom). Creepy.


----------



## skippershe

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Hmmmm. interesting. look who is veiw this post (at the bottom). Creepy.


Yikes!


----------



## RizFam

Oh Yeah that's creepy alright...


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Jeez- you could hear a pin drop...


----------



## PDX_Doug

tick...

tock...

tick...

tock...

tick......................


----------



## Acadia Hiker




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Judi who?


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Anyone else hear crickets?


----------



## skippershe

Acadia Hiker said:


> Anyone else hear crickets?


mmm hmmm


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Acadia Hiker said:


> Anyone else hear crickets?


Good thing I own a Sheltie


----------



## RizFam

skippershe said:


> Anyone else hear crickets?


mmm hmmm








[/quote]

Dawn


----------



## MaeJae

egregg57 said:


> Well, Wolfie and KB are home and fine. I called her. She said....."Bite Me" So I know she's happy. I told her this wasn't my fault and as MaeJae so aptly put I was coerced, threatened and such. She responded "Yeah...I noticed you didn't have the "hootsbah" (SP) to start this one off." Apparently We have her somewhat speechless as she is searching for "the right words" to respond to this whole sordid story. In parting she told me to "enjoy 70 Scrabble rd."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I think *I* should be concerned!
> 
> Now will the stunt double pass or not? Oops...did I say that?


Hi ALL.... Man ya get back from an extended vacation and look at all the changes....

What is all this Staff business going on?

*Doug, I think someone hacked onto my account and has been using my
user name. What kind of person would do this??? Who has that
kind of technology at their fingertips to pull it off???

This is all news to me....









Oh, BTW... Wolfwood. WELCOME BACK!!!

MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug

Nice try, MaeJae!

But it's time to pay the piper!
(Or the Grim Reaper in Eric's case.)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae




----------



## tdvffjohn

With over 5000 views, its obvious this is not only funny to read every day but I know the Wolfwood watch is on many times a day by many............Its only a matter of time..


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

MaeJae said:


> Well, Wolfie and KB are home and fine. I called her. She said....."Bite Me" So I know she's happy. I told her this wasn't my fault and as MaeJae so aptly put I was coerced, threatened and such. She responded "Yeah...I noticed you didn't have the "hootsbah" (SP) to start this one off." Apparently We have her somewhat speechless as she is searching for "the right words" to respond to this whole sordid story. In parting she told me to "enjoy 70 Scrabble rd."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I think *I* should be concerned!
> 
> Now will the stunt double pass or not? Oops...did I say that?


Hi ALL.... Man ya get back from an extended vacation and look at all the changes....

What is all this Staff business going on?

*Doug, I think someone hacked onto my account and has been using my
user name. What kind of person would do this??? Who has that
kind of technology at their fingertips to pull it off???

This is all news to me....









Oh, BTW... Wolfwood. WELCOME BACK!!!

MaeJae








[/quote]
Hey Mae Jae! A relative of yours told me say hi to you and said to send you a couple pix from your last family get together. "Wooden" ya know it, I'd run across your kindling folk just at this time!







(oh, and your uncle Pino said they are having a terrible CRICKET problem)


----------



## BigBadBrain

She's waiting for the papers to be served before she comments. Let's face it, you don't mess with a paralegal!

Hopefully, she realizes that most of us were simply going on about Staff traveling the country/world while she was. Just a little fun with pictures and PhotoShop! We are in-no-cent!







There was no theft committed by MOST of us and those who committed grievous personal invasion (no names of course - until the papers are served) will be held accountable I am sure.

I'm sure Wolfwood will be able to discern those who were missing her presence and looking for a way to include her even though she was away, and those who went TOO FAR!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BigBadBrain said:


> She's waiting for the papers to be served before she comments. Let's face it, you don't mess with a paralegal!
> 
> Hopefully, she realizes that most of us were simply going on about Staff traveling the country/world while she was. Just a little fun with pictures and PhotoShop! We are in-no-cent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no theft committed by MOST of us and those who committed grievous personal invasion (no names of course - until the papers are served) will be held accountable I am sure.
> 
> I'm sure Wolfwood will be able to discern those who were missing her presence and looking for a way to include her even though she was away, and those who went TOO FAR!


Fill in the blanks:
Those Who Went Too Far
(1)
(2)
lemee see...........I can think of 2 main suspects but I ain't mentioning names.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Yeah Brian.

Sounds good.

It's also exactly the same thing I was trying to convince her of last night on the phone...

She's wasn't buying it then either!









I guess there's only one thing left to say...

It's good to be the King!!!

















Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae

LOOK who's friends again....
AND on the RUN!!!

I think you all should look back at post *#58 *to see who
is to blame....









Staffy Doo and Eric!


----------



## BigBadBrain

The Tale of Wolfy and the King

Once upon a time there was a beautiful kingdom called Campalot! It was home to wonderful people who called themselves Outbackers. They used this name not because of any particular required attribute but because they were really just a bunch of like-minded souls who enjoyed each other's company and helped one-another when issues arose in Campalot. And they were happy!

Now Campalot was a merry place where anyone who came could feel safe and welcome. There was no such thing as a stupid question and people who had just arrived in Campalot were given a sign to wear that made them feel welcome; it said NOO-B. By this sign (and a small indicator at the bottom of the sign that indicated the total number of non-stupid questions they'd asked) one could tell how new the NOO-B really was. After a while, the NOO-B's would doff their sign and be regular members of society in Campalot.

Now, even though there was peace and prosperity in the kingdom of Campalot, there were occasional issues that would pop-up, so-to-speak, that required a group of citizens whose job it was to monitor the kingdom and assure that Campalot remained a merry place - they were not called police or sheriffs or even bouncers but they were called the 'Moderators' to give them a title that reflected their gentle demeanor and to engender trust in the subjects of Campalot.

Now I'm sure it has not escaped your notice that Campalot has been called a 'kingdom' in this short story of sweetness and light, and therefore it also had a regal presence in the form of the King. The King, as he liked to be called, would mingle with the people of Campalot and interact with them on a regular basis. He tended to treat himself like anyone else in his kingdom with few exceptions. Until things would go wrong.

Now it must be said that the King provided a secure place for his people and worked hard to keep things moving smoothly. It was a great responsibility with few perks and the King asked for very little in return for his efforts. He was a good king and no one in the kingdom coveted his place as the provider for the community. I did say there were a FEW perks didn't I? Well, the King, by unwritten decree, issued himself the right to print and hold "Get out of jams free" cards which had very small print at the bottom of the card that read "It's good to be the King". These cards could be used whenever the King felt that he might have gotten himself into a little trouble and needed a way to leave others in the soup while he flaunted his kingly power and flounced away without a look back.

Now, the subjects of Campalot were happy to let their King have his few perks but this one "Get out of jams free" thing tended to be like a pebble in their shoe on a long hike in the winter when there should be no pebbles because there is snow everywhere and all the pebbles are covered and who wants to stop and take off a boot and get their socks wet in the snow just because of a stinking pebble that would reappear as soon as they laced the boot back on. No, really, as strange as it may seem, this is how they thought about things.

And so, the resentment in the beautiful kingdom of Campalot began to grow against the King's unique power to dump responsibility for sometimes grievous infractions to his people and even the STAFF! There were personal messages sent among the people and slowly the resentment built higher and higher.

One day, one of the members of the Campalot community came back from traveling to far lands. Her name was Wolfy and she entered Campalot and found that the people had changed while she was away - things were not as bright and cheery as when she left on her travels. And then she found out what the community had been up to and how she had been victimized by the people who had developed an "I don't care" mentality, she was angered and then saddened to see such things happening. She discovered how the people and the King had abused the STAFF and seemed interested now only in escaping blame. And then the final card dropped to the unsavory table of deceit and abuse; the King presented Wolfy with a "Get out of jams free" card that said in small print at the bottom: "It's good to be the King".

Oh how Wolfy stewed and debated with herself. She was one of the most respected and accomplished legal minds that lived in the kingdom and she came to the realization that shocked her almost to inaction: the King must fall and with him all those responsible for this injustice! And then she stopped, she pondered, she ruminated and she became very pensive (all of which mean the same thing but this is a fairy tale and I get to choose the words!) and slowly she built to a new realization - the people were only following their King. Yes, the King had set an example of avoiding responsibilities and evading the rules all others were set to follow! IT wasn't a general erosion of values by the people of Campalot, no! It was a BAD EXAMPLE being set by the King!

So Wolfy prepared to confront the King. She waited until her ire had cooled somewhat and then she said:


----------



## PDX_Doug

*"LET THEM EAT CAKE!!!"*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BigBadBrain said:


> The Tale of Wolfy and the King
> 
> Once upon a time there was a beautiful kingdom called Campalot! It was home to wonderful people who called themselves Outbackers. They used this name not because of any particular required attribute but because they were really just a bunch of like-minded souls who enjoyed each other's company and helped one-another when issues arose in Campalot. And they were happy!
> 
> Now Campalot was a merry place where anyone who came could feel safe and welcome. There was no such thing as a stupid question and people who had just arrived in Campalot were given a sign to wear that made them feel welcome; it said NOO-B. By this sign (and a small indicator at the bottom of the sign that indicated the total number of non-stupid questions they'd asked) one could tell how new the NOO-B really was. After a while, the NOO-B's would doff their sign and be regular members of society in Campalot.
> 
> Now, even though there was peace and prosperity in the kingdom of Campalot, there were occasional issues that would pop-up, so-to-speak, that required a group of citizens whose job it was to monitor the kingdom and assure that Campalot remained a merry place - they were not called police or sheriffs or even bouncers but they were called the 'Moderators' to give them a title that reflected their gentle demeanor and to engender trust in the subjects of Campalot.
> 
> Now I'm sure it has not escaped your notice that Campalot has been called a 'kingdom' in this short story of sweetness and light, and therefore it also had a regal presence in the form of the King. The King, as he liked to be called, would mingle with the people of Campalot and interact with them on a regular basis. He tended to treat himself like anyone else in his kingdom with few exceptions. Until things would go wrong.
> 
> Now it must be said that the King provided a secure place for his people and worked hard to keep things moving smoothly. It was a great responsibility with few perks and the King asked for very little in return for his efforts. He was a good king and no one in the kingdom coveted his place as the provider for the community. I did say there were a FEW perks didn't I? Well, the King, by unwritten decree, issued himself the right to print and hold "Get out of jams free" cards which had very small print at the bottom of the card that read "It's good to be King". These cards could be used whenever the King felt that he might have gotten himself into a little trouble and needed a way to leave others in the soup while he flaunted his kingly power and flounced away without a look back.
> 
> Now, the subjects of Campalot were happy to let their King have his few perks but this one "Get out of jams free" thing tended to be like a pebble in their shoe on a long hike in the winter when there should be no pebbles because there is snow everywhere and all the pebbles are covered and who wants to stop and take off a boot and get their socks wet in the snow just because of a stinking pebble that would reappear as soon as they laced the boot back on. No, really, as strange as it may seem, this is how they thought about things.
> 
> And so, the resentment in the beautiful kingdom of Campalot began to grow against the King's unique power to dump responsibility for sometimes grievous infractions to his people and even the STAFF! There were personal messages sent among the people and slowly the resentment built higher and higher.
> 
> One day, one of the members of the Campalot community came back from traveling to far lands. Her name was Wolfy and she entered Campalot and found that the people had changed while she was away - things were not as bright and cheery as when she left on her travels. And then she found out what the community had been up to and how she had been victimized by the people who had developed an "I don't care" mentality, she was angered and then saddened to see such things happening. She discovered how the people and the King had abused the STAFF and seemed interested now only in escaping blame. And then the final card dropped to the unsavory table of deceit and abuse; the King presented Wolfy with a "Get out of jams free" card that said in small print at the bottom: "It's good to be King".
> 
> Oh how Wolfy stewed and debated with herself. She was one of the most respected and accomplished legal minds that lived in the kingdom and she came to the realization that shocked her almost to inaction: the King must fall and with him all those responsible for this injustice! And then she stopped, she pondered, she ruminated and she became very pensive (all of which mean the same thing but this is a fairy tale and I get to choose the words!) and slowly she built to a new realization - the people were only following their King. Yes, the King had set an example of avoiding responsibilities and evading the rules all others were set to follow! IT wasn't a general erosion of values by the people of Campalot, no! It was a BAD EXAMPLE being set by the King!
> 
> So Wolfy prepared to confront the King. She waited until her ire had cooled somewhat and then she said:


*BITE ME*


----------



## MaeJae

I don't get it?


----------



## RizFam

She's planning her attack?
















She did say that the investigation was underway & Puff was being dusted for Finger Prints as we spoke.


----------



## MaeJae

RizFam said:


> She's planning her attack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did say that *the investigation was underway* & Puff was being dusted for Finger Prints as we spoke.


>

>

>

>


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

MaeJae said:


> She's planning her attack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did say that *the investigation was underway* & Puff was being dusted for Finger Prints as we spoke.


>

>

>

>









[/quote]
Mae Jae! hounds, I mean hands down YOU are the most creative one this whole thing!







you have astounded me with your creativity!


----------



## Campin

BUSTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I snapped this picture in the park today.......


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Campin said:


> BUSTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I snapped this picture in the park today.......


now that IS funny!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I need some Photoshop classes....you guys are very good with that for sure.


----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> I need some Photoshop classes....you guys are very good with that for sure.


What do you mean by Photoshop??????

These photos are real.........aren't they?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

even with a $150 program I can't do what Mae Jae does!


----------



## MaeJae

It's kinda like Where's Waldo!!!

Where's Staff?!?


----------



## pjb2cool

(this is the best thread I've ever read...I so look forward to it EVERY day)...Maybe we could set up a donations page to collect funds to send Wolfwood away again...


----------



## PDX_Doug

Staff, Can you identify the party that abucted you from your home, and subjected you to such a horrifing ordeal?

Please take your time Staff, It's just as important that the innocent are vindicated, as that the guilty party is brought to justice...










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae

That's right Staff... just take your time!!!

Side note: personally, I'd be suspicious of anyone 
who would wear sunglasses to a line up... what are they hiding?...huh?
Just remember... The truth shall set me uh... you free!

Innocent MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood

My friend and I heard that you've been looking for me and that you may have hurt Staff! 
Any truth to that rumor?


----------



## campmg

Doug - that line up picture is great. Are you really 6 foot 2 ?


----------



## MaeJae

*Tus amiga? &#8230; Mi amiga! ? !







... right???

Your Friend,
MaeJae







*


----------



## PDX_Doug

campmg said:


> Doug - that line up picture is great. Are you really 6 foot 2 ?


Nice suit too, eh!?!


----------



## 4ME

wolfwood said:


> My friend and I heard that you've been looking for me and that you may have hurt Staff!
> Any truth to that rumor?


DUMA?.........Is that you?


----------



## MaeJae

Pink/Salmon is your color Doug...

MaeJae


----------



## Gilligan

I'm sure glad I wasn't in that line-up!
Can't hang this on me this time.

Gilligan


----------



## egregg57

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Come on Eric... At least buck up and be a man about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my fault?.... phfff!


Ha! Our whole Outbackers family KNOWS you are the catalyst for the debauchery that takes place on our beloved site!









I.....

am merely a

pawn, a puppet!







and yes..... due to location and I believe location alone...

Wolfwoods whipping post!









BUT I am willing to take the heat!! For you doug! Thats just the way I am!

Eric
[/quote]
I wonder WHAT she will be whipping you with??








[/quote]

It will be African and made of Blackwood..undoubtedly...


----------



## egregg57

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> STOP IT!!!!
> 
> I CAN"T BREATHE!!!!!!!!!!


Ditto ...OMG ROTFLMAO
[/quote]

Don't Encourage him!! Where's MaeJae? MAEJAE!! POST SOMETHING PPPpplllLEeeeeAAASsEE
[/quote]
don't you really mean *MAYDAY?*






















[/quote]

That too!!


----------



## egregg57

sgalady said:


> No way, you scoundrel, Eric!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna tell my mamas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made me cry!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll pay DEARLY for this one!!


Like I said... I Was coerced!! It's not my fault!! Really. ... anybody? Helllo???!!!


----------



## egregg57

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> OK I just got off the phone w/ Wolfie they have arrived home from their journey safe & sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She told me Puff is being dusted right now for finger prints & the investigation is well under way. Be assured she is determined to find all involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be afraid ..... be very afraid.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


now that Staff is home ( or is it?) she should have a stern talk with him about being more careful who he goes with. We all know that Eric brain washed him and hypnotized him and that's why he was criss crossing the country all alone and showing up everywhere. Eric probably threatend to send him to the toothpick factory if he didn't do as Eric said. Poor lil Staffie.
[/quote]

*WHAT!!!!* I am a bit behind but Whoa!!!


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> My friend and I heard that you've been looking for me and that you may have hurt Staff!
> Any truth to that rumor?


 Here Kitty, Kitty? Nice Kitty ooh pretty kitty...No No NOOO NO Get Off ME CATTT AAaRrFFGgHHh!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Manwitch?


----------



## MaeJae

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't take it any more!!!

...Well maybe a little more... ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Hey Jude (I know that tune!)...

I'm ready to deploy the OPD CSI van for the first "48 hours" of the investigation. Just say the word. I KNOW stuff.....

Kevin


----------



## BigBadBrain

I've lost track - where is Staff NOW! Has anyone seen him lately? Is he back with Wolfy? And what ABOUT Puff? And who is this Gilligan guy and why wasn't he in the lineup? Or was he? Maybe that is him second from the right...


----------



## wolfwood

BigBadBrain said:


> I've lost track .....


That seems to be a common condition these days....


----------



## MaeJae

BigBadBrain said:


> I've lost track - where is Staff NOW! Has anyone seen him lately? Is he back with Wolfy? And what ABOUT Puff? And who is this Gilligan guy and why wasn't he in the lineup? Or was he? Maybe that is him second from the right...


Staff is.....

Somewhere over the Rainbow......

Staff saw you there... and you.... and you...and you... and you!!!


----------



## skippershe

MaeJae!
I think that's one of the best ones to date!!!!!!!!
ROTF!!!!!!!!!!!

I just about died when I saw Toto!!!


----------



## egregg57

PDX_Doug said:


> Manwitch?


DUDE!!! You went there!!!


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Hey Jude (I know that tune!)...
> 
> I'm ready to deploy the OPD CSI van for the first "48 hours" of the investigation. Just say the word. I KNOW stuff.....
> 
> Kevin


 And people ask what ever happened to the Mens Corner?! Ha!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

MaeJae said:


> It's kinda like Where's Waldo!!!
> 
> Where's Staff?!?


I am so on the floor! well,ok,motel bed in Post Falls, Idaho laughing like crazy! you are toooooo funny! hey, the lovely lady has nice glasses! hmmmmmm...this appears to be some sort of pay back-right Mae Jae? did your uncle Pino encourage you?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

skippershe said:


> MaeJae!
> I think that's one of the best ones to date!!!!!!!!
> ROTF!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just about died when I saw Toto!!!


we have been in Spokane all day with Rick's grandaughter and here I am in motel finally getting logged on and reading and OMG! I need a paramedic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> Staff, Can you identify the party that abucted you from your home, and subjected you to such a horrifing ordeal?
> 
> Please take your time Staff, It's just as important that the innocent are vindicated, as that the guilty party is brought to justice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


hey! I lost weight AND got taller!but um......what happened to my chest? (how did YOU know?







)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> My friend and I heard that you've been looking for me and that you may have hurt Staff!
> Any truth to that rumor?


um, I am very allergic to cats.....so um.....here kitty kitt kitty ..........here is a nice scratching post


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> Doug - that line up picture is great. Are you really 6 foot 2 ?


Nice suit too, eh!?!
[/quote]

wow, you did a great jog on that Doug







now, back to our regularly scheduled "Whodunnit"


----------



## pjb2cool

MaeJae said:


> Pink/Salmon is your color Doug...
> 
> MaeJae


Here, in Georgia, the color that might look best on Doug is bright *Orange*....In other states it may be white w/black stripes - or black w/white stripes - depending on how you look at it !!


----------



## pjb2cool

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> My friend and I heard that you've been looking for me and that you may have hurt Staff!
> Any truth to that rumor?


um, I am very allergic to cats.....so um.....here kitty kitt kitty ..........here is a nice scratching post















[/quote]

Oh no - you went there too!!!( I haven't laughed so much in so long - I think I need a Depends...)


----------



## MaeJae

OK... now _*WHERE*_ did you say you were from???

Wolf-what??? Wolfwater.... ???

.... What is this Wolfwood?!?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Wow, get locked out of the forum for a week and all heck breaks loose....glad I wasn't around for all of this one to play out.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Wow, get locked out of the forum for a week and all heck breaks loose....glad I wasn't around for all of this one to play out.
> 
> Tim


Oh Tim...this has clearly been going for wayyyyyyyyy more than a week!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

wolfwood said:


> Wow, get locked out of the forum for a week and all heck breaks loose....glad I wasn't around for all of this one to play out.
> 
> Tim


Oh Tim...this has clearly been going for wayyyyyyyyy more than a week!
[/quote]

That may be true, but I had to read about 6 pages last night to catch up, and so, much of it occured in my absence. Beside's, the only part I have in this is as a spectator...and I have been working on Amazing Grace and Flowers of the Forest for Vermont, as I think Eric will be in need of a tune of that nature...


----------



## MaeJae

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Wow, get locked out of the forum for a week and all heck breaks loose....glad I wasn't around for all of this one to play out.
> 
> Tim


Oh Tim...this has clearly been going for wayyyyyyyyy more than a week!
[/quote]

That may be true, but I had to read about 6 pages last night to catch up, and so, much of it occurred in my absence. *Beside's, the only part I have in this is as a spectator...*and I have been working on Amazing Grace and Flowers of the Forest for Vermont, as I think Eric will be in need of a tune of that nature...
[/quote]

Oh, really... What's that mod you've been working on???...

That's a really nice "grab bar" ya got there!?!


----------



## Thor

How about Wolife high up overlooking the Brickyard










Or being famous at a NASCAR event









Thor


----------



## egregg57

[/quote]

That may be true, but I had to read about 6 pages last night to catch up, and so, much of it occured in my absence. Beside's, the only part I have in this is as a spectator...and I have been working on Amazing Grace and Flowers of the Forest for Vermont, as I think Eric will be in need of a tune of that nature...
[/quote]

Yeah...ahh... It's been pretty quiet from the Wolfwood camp. This can't be good.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Wow, get locked out of the forum for a week and all heck breaks loose....glad I wasn't around for all of this one to play out.
> 
> Tim


Oh Tim...this has clearly been going for wayyyyyyyyy more than a week!
[/quote]

That may be true, but I had to read about 6 pages last night to catch up, and so, much of it occured in my absence. Beside's, the only part I have in this is as a spectator...and I have been working on Amazing Grace and Flowers of the Forest for Vermont, as I think Eric will be in need of a tune of that nature...
[/quote]
Staff can help!


----------



## egregg57

[/quote]
Staff can help!









[/quote]

The power of the Staff is limitless!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Yanno, everyone is blaming each other and making accusations about whodunnit and who started it. Well......has anyone considered that perhaps Staffie isn't the well behaved, well mannered, properly raised piece of wood that Kathy and Judi thinks he is? Everyone has a wild side and who knows what Staff does when Kathi and Judi are asleep or away?

. *Born To Be Wild*

* ** Staffenwolf*

Get your motor runnin'
Head out on the highway
Lookin' for adventure
And whatever comes our way
Yeah drivin' gonna make it happen
Take the world in a love embrace
Fire all of your guns at once
And explode into space

I like smoke and lightning
Heavy metal thunder
Racin' with the wind
And the feelin' that I'm under
Yeah drivin' gonna make it happen
Take the world in a love embrace
Fire all of your guns at once
And explode into space

Like a true nature's child
We were born, born to be wild
We can climb so high
I never wanna die

Born to be wild
Born to be wild

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Yanno, everyone is blaming each other and making accusations about whodunnit and who started it. Well......has anyone considered that perhaps Staffie isn't the well behaved, well mannered, properly raised piece of wood that Kathy and Judi thinks he is? Everyone has a wild side and who knows what Staff does when Kathi and Judi are asleep or away?


That's certainly an option, Tawnya but Staff is a carefully raised and well behaved Staff. That's not to say she doesn't know how to be wild - actually, as you propose, she was, in fact, born [to be] wild. Truth be told, she's taught us a thing or 2, but can neither do nor even consider doing anying that her mothers haven't already done (ok...or considered)







Her loyalty to Wolfwood runs deep. In short, Staff's mothers trust and respect her for being the independant spirit she is. Some are jealous of this and would assign their own devious intentions to her. Some have even accused her of committing misdeeds. Being Chief of Staffs is a difficult and personally challenging responsibility, one that few can appreciate and many will shun her for. This is precisely why we returned from the Outer Reaches with a new friend for her...a friend I'm sure she will introduce when she's ready.

Oh, Staff did 'channel' a request to me. 1st, she asked that I let you all know that she's fine. Her scheduled travels just happened to coincide with Eric's own, personal loss of control. She's amazed at what a small world this really is and thanks you all for taking and sending us her photos. We certainly have gotten a kick out of her antics and are truly impressed by her accomplishments!!!

She also asked that I deliver a personal message to Eric. Unfortunately, reception was poor and I can only hope I caught the important elements. I believe she was singing the praises of her new friend (who's name, btw, is "Acacea") and the powers given to Acacea by her "maker" - an African Village Elder & Tribal Chief. Fascinating, eh? Regrettably, the connection was lost before I could get the details but I believe she was saying we'd all learn more in Vermont. That mean anything to anyone?


----------



## Nathan

wolfwood said:


> ... Regrettably, the connection was lost before I could get the details but I believe she was saying we'd all learn more in Vermont. That mean anything to anyone?


Well, I can't wait to read the thread created by that trip!!!!


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Yanno, everyone is blaming each other and making accusations about whodunnit and who started it. Well......has anyone considered that perhaps Staffie isn't the well behaved, well mannered, properly raised piece of wood that Kathy and Judi thinks he is? Everyone has a wild side and who knows what Staff does when Kathi and Judi are asleep or away?


That's certainly an option, Tawnya but Staff is a carefully raised and well behaved Staff. That's not to say she doesn't know how to be wild - actually, as you propose, she was, in fact, born [to be] wild. Truth be told, she's taught us a thing or 2, but can neither do nor even consider doing anying that her mothers haven't already done (ok...or considered)







Her loyalty to Wolfwood runs deep. In short, Staff's mothers trust and respect her for being the independant spirit she is. Some are jealous of this and would assign their own devious intentions to her. Some have even accused her of committing misdeeds. Being Chief of Staffs is a difficult and personally challenging responsibility, one that few can appreciate and many will shun her for. This is precisely why we returned from the Outer Reaches with a new friend for her...a friend I'm sure she will introduce when she's ready.

Oh, Staff did 'channel' a request to me. 1st, she asked that I let you all know that she's fine. Her scheduled travels just happened to coincide with Eric's own, personal loss of control. She's amazed at what a small world this really is and thanks you all for taking and sending us her photos. We certainly have gotten a kick out of her antics and are truly impressed by her accomplishments!!!

She also asked that I deliver a personal message to Eric. Unfortunately, reception was poor and I can only hope I caught the important elements. I believe she was singing the praises of her new friend (who's name, btw, is "Acacea") and the powers given to Acacea by her "maker" - an African Village Elder & Tribal Chief. Fascinating, eh? Regrettably, the connection was lost before I could get the details but I believe she was saying we'd all learn more in Vermont. That mean anything to anyone?

[/quote]

Gulp.....


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Geez!!! You go camping for a few days and look what happens!!!!

I have two things to say in my defense:

First off...



>


I am 6'8" tall, so that obviously can't be me.

Secondly:



>


How come Staff is in my hand????? I've never even touched the thing (at least physically







) let alone seen it in person!!!

This has been so much fun, folks. Thanks for letting a relative noob in on all of this. I can't wait to meet you all some day!


----------



## wolfwood

Acadia Hiker said:


> ...... I can't wait to meet you all some day!


Sure about that ?????


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> ...... I can't wait to meet you all some day!


Sure about that ?????


















[/quote]

Don't worry Acadia, They have only one set of BlackWood Pipes. If she starts getting rambunctious I know how to distract her. You'll be fine. But if I say run...don't wait. For God's Sake don't wait. Hell has no fury like a Wolfwood Scorned!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> ...... I can't wait to meet you all some day!


Sure about that ?????


















[/quote]
Don't worry Acadia, They have only one set of BlackWood Pipes. If she starts getting rambunctious I know how to distract her. You'll be fine. But if I say run...don't wait. For God's Sake don't wait. Hell has no fury like a Wolfwood Scorned!

Eric[/quote]

...and NOW there are 4 of us!!! (And you just keep putting yourself in our paths, don't you?







)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> This is precisely why we returned from the Outer Reaches with a new friend for her...a friend I'm sure she will introduce when she's ready.
> 
> (who's name, btw, is "Acacea") and the powers given to Acacea by her "maker" - an African Village Elder & Tribal Chief.


A second Staff? with powers? *RUN ERIC!*


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> This is precisely why we returned from the Outer Reaches with a new friend for her...a friend I'm sure she will introduce when she's ready.
> 
> (who's name, btw, is "Acacea") and the powers given to Acacea by her "maker" - an African Village Elder & Tribal Chief.


A second Staff? with powers? *RUN ERIC!*
[/quote]
DOGS have People.

WOLFWOOD has Staff


----------



## KampinwitKids

Seeing that I will be attending the Vermont , funeral rally, and in close proximity to the shenanigans that may or may not take place.

I would like it to be known that I had nothing to do with any of the last 20+ pages. It has nothing to do with my limited computer abilites either







. Ha! site #20 is safe! ........here staffie.....staffie!









For a small donation of some sort of a single-malt beverage, I would be willing to offer refuge and protection for those that might need it.

Brian


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> This is precisely why we returned from the Outer Reaches with a new friend for her...a friend I'm sure she will introduce when she's ready.
> 
> (who's name, btw, is "Acacea") and the powers given to Acacea by her "maker" - an African Village Elder & Tribal Chief.


A second Staff? with powers? *RUN ERIC!*
[/quote]
DOGS have People.

WOLFWOOD has Staff 





































































































[/quote]

Blah...Blah...Blah!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too




----------



## egregg57

KampinwitKids said:


> Seeing that I will be attending the Vermont , funeral rally, and in close proximity to the shenanigans that may or may not take place.
> 
> I would like it to be known that I had nothing to do with any of the last 20+ pages. It has nothing to do with my limited computer abilites either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ha! site #20 is safe! ........here staffie.....staffie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a small donation of some sort of a single-malt beverage, I would be willing to offer refuge and protection for those that might need it.
> 
> Brian


 Just so we're clear Brian, we did cover Skullduggery which is closely akin to Shenanigans and is as follows.....

Steve, The disclaimer is good but in an effort to further protect those who would contemplate engaging in Skullduggery (unknowingly of course), perhaps for example "you" for example only....

Note 1. "you" is being used as a loose example and does not suggest that Steve or anyone of his immediate family would engage in any tomfoolery, shenanigan or shenanigans, schtick, gag, lollygaging, skylarking or skating.

.....and I would like to take this moment to say that I would never insinuate that anyone of Steves upstanding moral character would engage in any such dubious activity. And if Skullduggery does exist which is a debatable subject (*we as Outbackers would not condone, ratify, support, participate in (knowingly) such endeavors which would bring bad light, press, opinion or reputation upon the members or family of said Outbackers.* we would voice loudly our opposition to the said act with vigor!

But in this convolouted age it is important to note that any Outbacker that may be drawn into a skullduggerous act (unknowingly of course) could not be held personally responsible becuase as stated in paragraph 2 *Outbackers would not condone, ratify, support, participate in (knowingly) such endeavors which would bring bad light, press, opinion or reputation upon the members or family of said Outbackers.* And with that understanding and the knowledge of the collective innocence of Outbackers in general it could be taken as an insult if the suggestion were to be made that we did (knowingly) participate in any skullduggery, skullderous act in nature or any other circumstance which could be construde into being viewed as a Skullduggerous act (if in fact Skullduggery does exist)

Since it is not fully known to exist, skullduggery, if it does occur, {(which is highly unlikely) I expect to see Sasquatch first} we as a community (read Outbackers) would smack down the Skullduggerous perpetrator with certain expeditious zeal in only such a way that Outbackers can. The punishment could include but not limited to.....

Trouncing, beating, Blackwood bashing, Bagpipe torture, Mashmallow Stick Accupunture, Fire walking, Wolfwood staff lashes (they hurt) or being thrown to Hatcityhosehaulers Hounds Of Hell (to name a few).

So Help me Outbackers.....

Questions?


----------



## 4ME

If anyone gets pictures of two Crazy women chasing a bunch of outbackers around with dogs on a stick.

For God's sake please post them!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> For a small donation of some sort of a single-malt beverage, I would be willing to offer refuge and protection for those that might need it.


I'm sure that if you were to make an offering of a certain single-malt beverage...KB might be willing to listen to any plea's of mercy...she may not grant them, but she will at least listen.

On the other hand, I would be more then willing to sit with you and consume some single malt, and watch the show...as despite the photographic evidence offered by Mae Jae, I had nothing to do with the photo of the ladder truck, I've been framed, that's my story, and I'm sticking to it.

Besides, if Eric is going to have a close encounter with African Blackwood, I'll be providing entertainment.

Tim


----------



## egregg57

3ME said:


> If anyone gets pictures of two Crazy women chasing a bunch of outbackers around with dogs on a stick.
> 
> For God's sake please post them!


I don't know if its gonna be Dogs......... But some body's gonna get chased.......


----------



## egregg57

> Besides, if Eric is going to have a close encounter with African Blackwood, I'll be providing entertainment.
> 
> Tim


 Tanks Tim. I knew I could count on you!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

egregg57 said:


> Besides, if Eric is going to have a close encounter with African Blackwood, I'll be providing entertainment.
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> 
> Tanks Tim. I knew I could count on you!!
Click to expand...

FLY NAVY! 

Besides, maybe I'll be able to distract them with tunes from the Highlands.


----------



## PDX_Doug

egregg57 said:


> Just so we're clear Brian, we did cover Skullduggery which is closely akin to Shenanigans and is as follows.....
> 
> Steve, The disclaimer is good but in an effort to further protect those who would contemplate engaging in Skullduggery (unknowingly of course), perhaps for example "you" for example only....
> 
> Note 1. "you" is being used as a loose example and does not suggest that Steve or anyone of his immediate family would engage in any tomfoolery, shenanigan or shenanigans, schtick, gag, lollygaging, skylarking or skating.
> 
> .....and I would like to take this moment to say that I would never insinuate that anyone of Steves upstanding moral character would engage in any such dubious activity. And if Skullduggery does exist which is a debatable subject (*we as Outbackers would not condone, ratify, support, participate in (knowingly) such endeavors which would bring bad light, press, opinion or reputation upon the members or family of said Outbackers.* we would voice loudly our opposition to the said act with vigor!
> 
> But in this convolouted age it is important to note that any Outbacker that may be drawn into a skullduggerous act (unknowingly of course) could not be held personally responsible becuase as stated in paragraph 2 *Outbackers would not condone, ratify, support, participate in (knowingly) such endeavors which would bring bad light, press, opinion or reputation upon the members or family of said Outbackers.* And with that understanding and the knowledge of the collective innocence of Outbackers in general it could be taken as an insult if the suggestion were to be made that we did (knowingly) participate in any skullduggery, skullderous act in nature or any other circumstance which could be construde into being viewed as a Skullduggerous act (if in fact Skullduggery does exist)
> 
> Since it is not fully known to exist, skullduggery, if it does occur, {(which is highly unlikely) I expect to see Sasquatch first} we as a community (read Outbackers) would smack down the Skullduggerous perpetrator with certain expeditious zeal in only such a way that Outbackers can. The punishment could include but not limited to.....
> 
> Trouncing, beating, Blackwood bashing, Bagpipe torture, Mashmallow Stick Accupunture, Fire walking, Wolfwood staff lashes (they hurt) or being thrown to Hatcityhosehaulers Hounds Of Hell (to name a few).
> 
> So Help me Outbackers.....
> 
> Questions?


Yeah. What he said!

(I think?)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


> Seeing that I will be attending the Vermont , funeral rally, and in close proximity to the shenanigans that may or may not take place.
> 
> I would like it to be known that I had nothing to do with any of the last 20+ pages. It has nothing to do with my limited computer abilites either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ha! site #20 is safe! ........here staffie.....staffie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a small donation of some sort of a single-malt beverage, I would be willing to offer refuge and protection for those that might need it.
> 
> Brian


 Just so we're clear Brian, we did cover Skullduggery which is closely akin to Shenanigans and is as follows.....

Steve, The disclaimer is good but in an effort to further protect those who would contemplate engaging in Skullduggery (unknowingly of course), perhaps for example "you" for example only....

Note 1. "you" is being used as a loose example and does not suggest that Steve or anyone of his immediate family would engage in any tomfoolery, shenanigan or shenanigans, schtick, gag, lollygaging, skylarking or skating.

.....and I would like to take this moment to say that I would never insinuate that anyone of Steves upstanding moral character would engage in any such dubious activity. And if Skullduggery does exist which is a debatable subject (*we as Outbackers would not condone, ratify, support, participate in (knowingly) such endeavors which would bring bad light, press, opinion or reputation upon the members or family of said Outbackers.* we would voice loudly our opposition to the said act with vigor!

But in this convolouted age it is important to note that any Outbacker that may be drawn into a skullduggerous act (unknowingly of course) could not be held personally responsible becuase as stated in paragraph 2 *Outbackers would not condone, ratify, support, participate in (knowingly) such endeavors which would bring bad light, press, opinion or reputation upon the members or family of said Outbackers.* And with that understanding and the knowledge of the collective innocence of Outbackers in general it could be taken as an insult if the suggestion were to be made that we did (knowingly) participate in any skullduggery, skullderous act in nature or any other circumstance which could be construde into being viewed as a Skullduggerous act (if in fact Skullduggery does exist)

Since it is not fully known to exist, skullduggery, if it does occur, {(which is highly unlikely) I expect to see Sasquatch first} we as a community (read Outbackers) would smack down the Skullduggerous perpetrator with certain expeditious zeal in only such a way that Outbackers can. The punishment could include but not limited to.....

Trouncing, beating, Blackwood bashing, Bagpipe torture, Mashmallow Stick Accupunture, Fire walking, Wolfwood staff lashes (they hurt) or being thrown to Hatcityhosehaulers Hounds Of Hell (to name a few).

So Help me Outbackers.....

Questions?
[/quote]

are you speaking english?


----------



## Nathan

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Seeing that I will be attending the Vermont , funeral rally, and in close proximity to the shenanigans that may or may not take place.
> 
> I would like it to be known that I had nothing to do with any of the last 20+ pages. It has nothing to do with my limited computer abilites either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ha! site #20 is safe! ........here staffie.....staffie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a small donation of some sort of a single-malt beverage, I would be willing to offer refuge and protection for those that might need it.
> 
> Brian


 Just so we're clear Brian, we did cover Skullduggery which is closely akin to Shenanigans and is as follows.....

Steve, The disclaimer is good but in an effort to further protect those who would contemplate engaging in Skullduggery (unknowingly of course), perhaps for example "you" for example only....

Note 1. "you" is being used as a loose example and does not suggest that Steve or anyone of his immediate family would engage in any tomfoolery, shenanigan or shenanigans, schtick, gag, lollygaging, skylarking or skating.

.....and I would like to take this moment to say that I would never insinuate that anyone of Steves upstanding moral character would engage in any such dubious activity. And if Skullduggery does exist which is a debatable subject (*we as Outbackers would not condone, ratify, support, participate in (knowingly) such endeavors which would bring bad light, press, opinion or reputation upon the members or family of said Outbackers.* we would voice loudly our opposition to the said act with vigor!

But in this convolouted age it is important to note that any Outbacker that may be drawn into a skullduggerous act (unknowingly of course) could not be held personally responsible becuase as stated in paragraph 2 *Outbackers would not condone, ratify, support, participate in (knowingly) such endeavors which would bring bad light, press, opinion or reputation upon the members or family of said Outbackers.* And with that understanding and the knowledge of the collective innocence of Outbackers in general it could be taken as an insult if the suggestion were to be made that we did (knowingly) participate in any skullduggery, skullderous act in nature or any other circumstance which could be construde into being viewed as a Skullduggerous act (if in fact Skullduggery does exist)

Since it is not fully known to exist, skullduggery, if it does occur, {(which is highly unlikely) I expect to see Sasquatch first} we as a community (read Outbackers) would smack down the Skullduggerous perpetrator with certain expeditious zeal in only such a way that Outbackers can. The punishment could include but not limited to.....

Trouncing, beating, Blackwood bashing, Bagpipe torture, Mashmallow Stick Accupunture, Fire walking, Wolfwood staff lashes (they hurt) or being thrown to Hatcityhosehaulers Hounds Of Hell (to name a few).

So Help me Outbackers.....

Questions?
[/quote]

are you speaking english?








[/quote]
The pictures are a lot easier to understand!!!


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> .....For a small donation of some sort of a single-malt beverage, I would be willing to offer refuge and protection for those that might need it.
> 
> Brian


............Questions?
[/quote]
are you speaking english?








[/quote]
No - he's speaking "Eric" - a language NOT for the squeamish or faint of heart! And certainly not for those with ADD









Soooooo.....Eric......will you be taking Brian up on his offer of refuge? Just asking. It would be easier to find you if we knew.....

btw, the State Liquor Store is having a pretty good sale right now ..... you may need lots.

Tim.....I believe Brian is looking to *RECEIVE *the SingleMalt (offering to *GIVE*refuge). I have my doubts that Kathy would bring out her 21y/o SingleMalt in the midst of all this. I could be wrong....but confidence is high on this one








On the other hand, Brian may be in luck as Eric has, once again, dug himself a hole. If history repeats (as it usually does....inspite of Eric's short lived memory), Eric will limp over to anyone and anyplace - - - whining about abuse, pitifully trying to convince ("suck-in") on-lookers of his innocence and generally pathetic existence, while offering up just about anything (or anyone) as barter for protection. Brian Beware!


----------



## egregg57

Well....so much for that tactic.....


----------



## Fire44

I need one answer.....

I have about 4 or 5 vacation days left, so when is the funeral???

I want to be sure to save a few days so I can enjoy some camping up north....I would hate to drive all the way up there just for a 2-3 hour funeral...

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Fire44 said:


> I need one answer.....
> 
> I have about 4 or 5 vacation days left, so when is the funeral???
> 
> I want to be sure to save a few days so I can enjoy some camping up north....I would hate to drive all the way up there just for a 2-3 hour funeral...
> 
> Gary


Sept. 28, 29 and 30 in White River Jct., VT. I think it is the same weekend as the Pig Roast in PA.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I need one answer.....
> 
> I have about 4 or 5 vacation days left, so when is the funeral???
> 
> I want to be sure to save a few days so I can enjoy some camping up north....I would hate to drive all the way up there just for a 2-3 hour funeral...
> 
> Gary


Sept. 28, 29 and 30 in White River Jct., VT. I think it is the same weekend as the Pig Roast in PA.

Tim[/quote]
I suppose it could be arranged sooner if those dates aren't convenient for you


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Fire44 said:


> I need one answer.....
> 
> I have about 4 or 5 vacation days left, so when is the funeral???
> 
> I want to be sure to save a few days so I can enjoy some camping up north....I would hate to drive all the way up there just for a 2-3 hour funeral...
> 
> Gary


is there a minister in the Outback family?


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> I need one answer.....
> 
> I have about 4 or 5 vacation days left, so when is the funeral???
> 
> I want to be sure to save a few days so I can enjoy some camping up north....I would hate to drive all the way up there just for a 2-3 hour funeral...
> 
> Gary


Sept. 28, 29 and 30 in White River Jct., VT. I think it is the same weekend as the Pig Roast in PA.

Tim[/quote]
I suppose it could be arranged sooner if those dates aren't convenient for you









[/quote]

AHHHHHH.....no. Remember I gotta wanna die first!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


> I need one answer.....
> 
> I have about 4 or 5 vacation days left, so when is the funeral???
> 
> I want to be sure to save a few days so I can enjoy some camping up north....I would hate to drive all the way up there just for a 2-3 hour funeral...
> 
> Gary


Sept. 28, 29 and 30 in White River Jct., VT. I think it is the same weekend as the Pig Roast in PA.

Tim[/quote]
I suppose it could be arranged sooner if those dates aren't convenient for you









[/quote]

AHHHHHH.....no. Remember I gotta wanna die first!
[/quote]

hmmmmm, is YOUR death optional? did you check with Judi on that?


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> I need one answer.....
> 
> I have about 4 or 5 vacation days left, so when is the funeral???
> 
> I want to be sure to save a few days so I can enjoy some camping up north....I would hate to drive all the way up there just for a 2-3 hour funeral...
> 
> Gary


Sept. 28, 29 and 30 in White River Jct., VT. I think it is the same weekend as the Pig Roast in PA.

Tim[/quote]
I suppose it could be arranged sooner if those dates aren't convenient for you








[/quote]AHHHHHH.....no. Remember I gotta wanna die first![/quote]
Always glad to be of service, Eric.


----------



## wolfwood

Now really, boys and girls. Why would we want to have a funeral? And why would we want Eric to wantto die? Not a very "Outbacker kinda thing" now, is it? If he were to leave us, who else could explain "skulduggery" with such flare? Keep us on our toes when watermelons went missing? Lull us to sleep in the middle of the afternoon with "dire" threats of something or other being done upon someone or other (What were saying Eric? Were you talkin' to me? Sorry - snoozed off there. )

Besides, Eric is my neighbor (and, I might add, a fine one at that) and he owns an Outback (of course - if he doesn't keep his paws OFF of MINE, he may never see his again!!!). I don't know that I can sit by quietly and listen to all this .... I just don't know









Hey Eric. Have you ever actually seen an Acacea Tree? Ya' know....like *Friend of *







comes from?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Hey Wolfie, in your last pm you called ME evil







You're a genius kind of evil! I bet Eric is really "gulping" now. You are truly a thorn in Eric's side now.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

ERIC, BE AFRAID...BE VERY VERY AFRAID....


----------



## KampinwitKids

Eric, I do think you will be safe at my site. You see all I have to do is give my 3 y/o some of those 3' long super pixy sticks and nobody will want to come within 1000' of the site, But we'll be just fine, because we will be sipping someone else's 21 y/o single-malt.

uh, Doug, you might need to get a bigger server after the Vermont Rally...................something tells me there might be quite a few posts!

Brian


----------



## johnp

Let's see here we got a pig roast in PA and an Eric roast/ murder/funeral in VT hmmmm. Sorry I never got to know you









John


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> _Hey Eric. Have you ever actually seen an Acacea Tree?_


Geez Eric! Those thorns look like they would really hurt!... A lot!!!

Big smiles, everybody! BIG SMILES!!!
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

johnp2000 said:


> Let's see here we got a pig roast in PA and an Eric roast/ murder/funeral in VT hmmmm. Sorry I never got to know you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


"Murder" is such a strong word to use.
I like to think of it more as consciousness realignment.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> I like to think of it more as consciousness realignment.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Good one Doug!


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Now really, boys and girls. Why would we want to have a funeral? And why would we want Eric to wantto die? Not a very "Outbacker kinda thing" now, is it? If he were to leave us, who else could explain "skulduggery" with such flare? Keep us on our toes when watermelons went missing? Lull us to sleep in the middle of the afternoon with "dire" threats of something or other being done upon someone or other (What were saying Eric? Were you talkin' to me? Sorry - snoozed off there. )
> 
> Besides, Eric is my neighbor (and, I might add, a fine one at that) and he owns an Outback (of course - if he doesn't keep his paws OFF of MINE, he may never see his again!!!). I don't know that I can sit by quietly and listen to all this .... I just don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Eric. Have you ever actually seen an Acacea Tree? Ya' know....like *Friend of *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comes from?


 For me?!! Really!? God I hope that's fruit..err nuts...No not Nuts...Fruit yes...I hope.....


----------



## egregg57

PDX_Doug said:


> _Hey Eric. Have you ever actually seen an Acacea Tree?_


Geez Eric! Those thorns look like they would really hurt!... A lot!!!

Big smiles, everybody! BIG SMILES!!!
Doug
[/quote]

She's Waffling Doug!! She's waffling!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


> Now really, boys and girls. Why would we want to have a funeral? And why would we want Eric to wantto die? Not a very "Outbacker kinda thing" now, is it? If he were to leave us, who else could explain "skulduggery" with such flare? Keep us on our toes when watermelons went missing? Lull us to sleep in the middle of the afternoon with "dire" threats of something or other being done upon someone or other (What were saying Eric? Were you talkin' to me? Sorry - snoozed off there. )
> 
> Besides, Eric is my neighbor (and, I might add, a fine one at that) and he owns an Outback (of course - if he doesn't keep his paws OFF of MINE, he may never see his again!!!). I don't know that I can sit by quietly and listen to all this .... I just don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Eric. Have you ever actually seen an Acacea Tree? Ya' know....like *Friend of *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comes from?


 For me?!! Really!? God I hope that's fruit..err nuts...No not Nuts...Fruit yes...I hope.....
[/quote]
It could be Stafflings waiting to hatch?


----------



## egregg57

KampinwitKids said:


> Eric, I do think you will be safe at my site. You see all I have to do is give my 3 y/o some of those 3' long super pixy sticks and nobody will want to come within 1000' of the site, But we'll be just fine, because we will be sipping someone else's 21 y/o single-malt.
> 
> uh, Doug, you might need to get a bigger server after the Vermont Rally...................something tells me there might be quite a few posts!
> 
> Brian


 Dude! That Staff is 4 plus! Bigger Pixy Sticks and you got a deal! Or Ahh do you know what a Redoubt is? We used them against the British at Yorktown. That'll slow'er down a bit! Well then she is Judi. Maybe...a tank..no to confined can't run...ahhh I'm thinkin! I'm thinkin'!!


----------



## MaeJae




----------



## MaeJae

Staff on Ice!

Staff hits the BIG TIME!!!


----------



## Thor

Stop it you are killing me. LMAO

Thor


----------



## skippershe

and just when things were starting to quiet down...









Pretty good MaeJae! LOL!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

MaeJae said:


> Staff on Ice!
> 
> Staff hits the BIG TIME!!!


funny!


----------



## Camping Fan

A special guest (in addition to Hoot Bob) showed up at the Michigan Outbackers Rally!


----------



## Camping Fan

A new lightning rod for the Big Sable Point lighthouse!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

why do lights need houses?


----------



## wolfwood

*TOO FUNNY!!!*


----------



## MaeJae

WOW...

Staff's new career is really taking off!!!

>

>


----------



## Staff

MaeJae said:


> WOW...
> 
> Staff's new career is really taking off!!!
> 
> >
> 
> >


My mother's sent me to acting school amongst other things. Early on my mothers recognised how gifted I am and wanted to be certain the rest of the world would benefit from my many abillities. I have had parts in a considerable number of movies and plays and often I just stand as a prop, fulfilling the needs of many directers as only I can do. I am somewhat embarrased by all the attention







I have been getting lately. There is need for a ideas of just how Eggface and Maejae should be punished for the hideous horrible hurtful crime comitted while my mother's were on the trip of their lives. My producers wanted me to ask my forum FRIENDS what they beleive would be the perfect ending for Eggface and Moojae?


----------



## MaeJae

Hey.... Why







the messenger?!?!?!?!?!
I'm just the Paparazzi *!!!
*If I see a picture worth taking ... well I take it!

My subjects often don't even know that I'm there 
with my camera... So if Staff someone is doing 
something she shouldn't then... well... snap-snap-snap!!!

Is it my fault I just happen to have a camera and be
in the right place at the wrong right time?









MaeJae 









P.S. Hey,







BTW it's MaeJae... not MOOJAE!!!
well I guess I can tell who the juvenile is here to 
start name calling?!?!?


----------



## wolfwood

MaeJae said:


> [/s]P.S. Hey,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW it's MaeJae... not MOOJAE!!!
> well I guess I can tell who the juvenile is here to start name calling?!?!?[/color][/size][/font]


So you continue to pick on my young and innocent









Juvenile? Yes. She's really only a twig - a mere sapling - only 1.5 y/o.....in wood-years, that's ....oh, never mind, why even try to educate scoundrels? You brutes! Picking on a helpless (yet _very _well travelled) youngster!!!


----------



## luckylynn

Staff said:


> WOW...
> 
> Staff's new career is really taking off!!!
> 
> >
> 
> >


My mother's sent me to acting school amongst other things. Early on my mothers recognised how gifted I am and wanted to be certain the rest of the world would benefit from my many abillities. I have had parts in a considerable number of movies and plays and often I just stand as a prop, fulfilling the needs of many directers as only I can do. I am somewhat embarrased by all the attention







I have been getting lately. There is need for a ideas of just how Eggface and Maejae should be punished for the hideous horrible hurtful crime comitted while my mother's were on the trip of their lives. My producers wanted me to ask my forum FRIENDS what they beleive would be the perfect ending for Eggface and Moojae?















[/quote]

Well in the olden days here on the Texas Gulf Coast ........if someone was in realyyyyyyyyy........bad trouble with the Law and we wanted to know forsure they had done wrong we would just take them out to the beach, steak them out on a Staff in the edge of the water line at Low Tide ...then let the crabs have a little play time till the High tide started to came in ......if they had done no wrong the water would not hurt them ........and if they had well,need I say more. Of course Staff







would have to agree to this Test because since she "claims" to be free of all guilt (I didn't want to go,they made me! ) he would not want his friends to be "Tested" all alone.........

Oh wait







is very young and children will follow bad advise when their mommies are not there to keep them out of harms way


----------

